# The truth about CWD..



## swampbuck62

37 MIN LONG BUT A MUST WATCH



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1_ltc3dNsPk#t=0"]ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1_ltc3dNsPk[/ame]


----------



## terry

*** The potential impact of prion diseases on human health was greatly magnified by the recognition that interspecies transfer of BSE to humans by beef ingestion resulted in vCJD. While changes in animal feed constituents and slaughter practices appear to have curtailed vCJD, there is concern that CWD of free-ranging deer and elk in the U.S. might also cross the species barrier. Thus, consuming venison could be a source of human prion disease. Whether BSE and CWD represent interspecies scrapie transfer or are newly arisen prion diseases is unknown. Therefore, the possibility of transmission of prion disease through other food animals cannot be ruled out. There is evidence that vCJD can be transmitted through blood transfusion. There is likely a pool of unknown size of asymptomatic individuals infected with vCJD, and there may be asymptomatic individuals infected with the CWD equivalent. These circumstances represent a potential threat to blood, blood products, and plasma supplies. 

http://cdmrp.army.mil/prevfunded/nprp/NPRP_Summit_Final_Report.pdf 



pens, pens, PENS ??? 



*** Spraker suggested an interesting explanation for the occurrence of CWD. The deer pens at the Foot Hills Campus were built some 30-40 years ago by a Dr. Bob Davis. At or abut that time, allegedly, some scrapie work was conducted at this site. When deer were introduced to the pens they occupied ground that had previously been occupied by sheep. 

http://collections.europarchive.org...www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/mb/m11b/tab01.pdf 



now, decades later ; 



2012 


PO-039: A comparison of scrapie and chronic wasting disease in white-tailed deer 

snip... 

After a natural route of exposure, 100% of WTD were susceptible to scrapie. Deer developed clinical signs of wasting and mental depression and were necropsied from 28 to 33 months PI. Tissues from these deer were positive for PrPSc by IHC and WB. Similar to IC inoculated deer, samples from these deer exhibited two different molecular profiles: samples from obex resembled CWD whereas those from cerebrum were similar to the original scrapie inoculum. On further examination by WB using a panel of antibodies, the tissues from deer with scrapie exhibit properties differing from tissues either from sheep with scrapie or WTD with CWD. Samples from WTD with CWD or sheep with scrapie are strongly immunoreactive when probed with mAb P4, however, samples from WTD with scrapie are only weakly immunoreactive. In contrast, when probed with mAb&#8217;s 6H4 or SAF 84, samples from sheep with scrapie and WTD with CWD are weakly immunoreactive and samples from WTD with scrapie are strongly positive. This work demonstrates that WTD are highly susceptible to sheep scrapie, but on first passage, scrapie in WTD is differentiable from CWD. 

http://www.landesbioscience.com/journals/prion/03-Prion6-2-Transmission-and-strains.pdf 



2011 

*** After a natural route of exposure, 100% of white-tailed deer were susceptible to scrapie. 

http://www.usaha.org/Portals/6/Reports/2011/report-cwal-2011.pdf 



Scrapie in Deer: Comparisons and Contrasts to Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) 

Justin J. Greenlee of the Virus and Prion Diseases Research Unit, National Animal Disease Center, ARS, USDA, Ames, IA provided a presentation on scrapie and CWD in inoculated deer. Interspecies transmission studies afford the opportunity 

After a natural route of exposure, 100% of white-tailed deer were susceptible to scrapie. Deer developed clinical signs of wasting and mental depression and were necropsied from 28 to 33 months PI. Tissues from these deer were positive for scrapie by IHC and WB. Tissues with PrPSc immunoreactivity included brain, tonsil, retropharyngeal and mesenteric lymph nodes, hemal node, Peyer&#8217;s patches, and spleen. While two WB patterns have been detected in brain regions of deer inoculated by the natural route, unlike the IC inoculated deer, the pattern similar to the scrapie inoculum predominates. 

http://www.usaha.org/Portals/6/Reports/2011/report-cwal-2011.pdf 



2011 Annual Report 

Research Project: TRANSMISSION, DIFFERENTIATION, AND PATHOBIOLOGY OF TRANSMISSIBLE SPONGIFORM ENCEPHALOPATHIES Location: Virus and Prion Research Unit 2011 Annual Report 

In Objective 1, Assess cross-species transmissibility of transmissible spongiform encephalopathies (TSEs) in livestock and wildlife, numerous experiments assessing the susceptibility of various TSEs in different host species were conducted. Most notable is deer inoculated with scrapie, which exhibits similarities to chronic wasting disease (CWD) in deer suggestive of sheep scrapie as an origin of CWD. 

snip... 

4.Accomplishments 1. Deer inoculated with domestic isolates of sheep scrapie. Scrapie-affected deer exhibit 2 different patterns of disease associated prion protein. In some regions of the brain the pattern is much like that observed for scrapie, while in others it is more like chronic wasting disease (CWD), the transmissible spongiform encephalopathy typically associated with deer. This work conducted by ARS scientists at the National Animal Disease Center, Ames, IA suggests that an interspecies transmission of sheep scrapie to deer may have been the origin of CWD. This is important for husbandry practices with both captive deer, elk and sheep for farmers and ranchers attempting to keep their herds and flocks free of CWD and scrapie. 

http://ars.usda.gov/research/projects/projects.htm?ACCN_NO=411467&showpars=true&fy=2011 



White-tailed Deer are Susceptible to Scrapie by Natural Route of Infection 

snip... 

This work demonstrates for the first time that white-tailed deer are susceptible to sheep scrapie by potential natural routes of inoculation. In-depth analysis of tissues will be done to determine similarities between scrapie in deer after intracranial and oral/intranasal inoculation and chronic wasting disease resulting from similar routes of inoculation. 

see full text ; 

http://www.usaha.org/Portals/6/Reports/2010/report-cwal-2010.pdf 



deer farmers help spread the disease, by denial of there part in spreading disease. ...





Wednesday, August 21, 2013 


IOWA DNR EMERGENCY CONSENT ORDER IN THE MATTER OF TOM & LINDA BRAKKE D/B/A PINE RIDGE HUNTING LODGE UPDATE AUGUST 21, 2013 




Page 3 

IOWA DEPARTMENT OF NATURAL RESOURCES EMERGENCY ORDER ISSUED TO: TOM AND RHONDA BRAKKE D/B/A PINE RIDGE HUNTING PRESERVE 

5. On July 16, 2012, DNR received a notice from the Texas Veterinary Medical Diagnostic Lab ("Texas Vet Lab&#8221 that a sample from an adult male deer killed at Pine Ridge tested presumptively positive for CWD. (DNR has an agreement with the Texas Vet Lab to run these preliminary tests.) Because the Texas Vet Lab found this presumptive positive result, protocols required the sample to be sent to the National Veterinary Services Laboratory ("National Lab&#8221 in Ames, Iowa for final confirmation. On July 18, 2012, the National Lab confirmed the positive CWD result in the deer. 

6. On July 19, 2012, DNR notified the Brakkes of the positive test by phone. Mr. Brakke was out of state. 

7. On July 23, 2012, DNR met with the Brakkes to initiate an epidemiological investigation. This investigation would help determine where the infected deer came from and make preliminary assessments about the extent of the exposure. The Brakkes provided information including their herd inventory and photographic evidence of the animals killed on the date the infected deer was killed. Also present at this meeting were representatives from the Iowa Department of Agriculture and Land Stewardship ("IDALS"), the United States Department of Agriculture ("USDA") and the Iowa Whitetail Deer Association, an Iowa non-profit organization. IDALS regulates breeding programs that sometimes populate hunting preserves. USDA regulates interstate transport of captive deer; its veterinarian designated as the Area Veterinarian in Charge would have been involved to determine if the diseased captive deer are or may have been moved through interstate commerce and/or transport. 

8. Based on information provided by the Brakkes, DNR concluded that captive deer killed on the Hunting Preserve on the same day as the infected deer were located in Florida, New Hampshire, Tennessee and Iowa. Between July 27, 2012 and August 6, 2012, DNR worked with law enforcement officials from those other states to collect samples from the antlers of those deer for DNA testing. These tests would help to identify the origin of the infected deer and verify Brakke's prior documents that the infected deer came from the breeding facility run by the Tom and Rhonda Brakke in Cerro Gordo County, Iowa ("Brakke&#8217;s Breeding Facility"). These samples were obtained in a manner to preserve the chain of custody. 

9. On August 10, 2012, the Wyoming Game and Fish Wildlife Forensic and Fish Health Laboratory ("Wyoming Lab") provided DNR results for the seven specimens provided to it. (DNR has an agreement with the Wyoming Lab to conduct DNA testing.) The results confirmed that the infected deer originated from the Brakke's Breeding Facility. 

10. On August 13, 2012, DNR notified the Brakkes of the DNA results by telephone. DNR advised the Brakkes that they would need to meet with DNR to develop a plan to address the CWD infection at the Hunting Preserve. DNR would have also been communicating with IDALS consistent with the Plan. 

11. On September 7, 2012, DNR and the Brakkes executed an agreement ("Agreement") to depopulate the Hunting Preserve by January 31, 2013, and to clean and disinfect the Hunting Preserve. It also contained a general Compliance with Laws provision, which required the Brakkes to comply with all applicable federal, state and local laws and regulations, including without limitation the rules described in 571 Iowa Administrative Code section 115.10 related to the maintenance of a 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Page 4 

IOWA DEPARTMENT OF NATURAL RESOURCES EMERGENCY ORDER ISSUED TO: TOM AND RHONDA BRAKKE D/B/A PINE RIDGE HUNTING PRESERVE 

quarantine on the Quarantined Premises and the prohibition of deer movement in or out of the Quarantined Premises. 

12. The Brakkes depopulated the Hunting Preserve, as specified in the Agreement, from September 10, 2012 to January 31, 2013. As part of this effort, the Brakkes, the staff and their customers killed 199 captive deer and nine captive elk. The DNR obtained 170 CWD samples. (Samples were not taken from fawns and one adult female who was killed in a manner that made sampling impossible.) Of these 199 deer, two additional adult male deer tested positive for CWD. Information provided by the Brakkes confirmed that these two additional deer originated from the Brakke Breeding Facility. 

13. DNR installed, with the Brakke's permission, an interior electric fence on October 1 and 2, 2012. 

14. The Brakkes cleaned and disinfected, under DNR supervision, the feeders and ground surrounding the feeders on April 5, 2013. 

15. On April 26, 2013, the Brakkes hand-delivered a notice to the DNR&#8217;s Chief of Law Enforcement Bureau, notifying the DNR that they would no longer operate a hunting preserve on the Quarantined Premises. The Brakkes did not reveal any plans to remove the fence around the Quarantined Premises or to remove the gates to and from the Quarantined Premises in this April 26, 2013 letter. 

16. On June 3, 2013, DNR became aware that sections of the exterior fence surrounding the Quarantined Premises had been removed and that some, if not all, of the exterior gates to and from the Quarantined Premises were open. 

17. On June 4, 2013, DNR received reports from the public in the area that four wild deer were observed inside the Quarantined Premises. 

18. On June 5, 2013, DNR conducted a fence inspection, after gaining approval from surrounding landowners, and confirmed that the fenced had been cut or removed in at least four separate locations; that the fence had degraded and was failing to maintain the enclosure around the Quarantined Premises in at least one area; that at least three gates had been opened; and that deer tracks were visible in and around one of the open areas in the sand on both sides of the fence, evidencing movement of deer into the Quarantined Premises. 

IV. CONCLUSIONS OF LAW 


snip...see full text ;




http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/08/iowa-dnr-emergency-consent-order-in.html






Sunday, June 09, 2013 

Missouri House forms 13-member Interim Committee on the Cause and Spread of Chronic Wasting Disease CWD 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/06/missouri-house-forms-13-member-interim.html 



Tuesday, April 16, 2013 

Cervid Industry Unites To Set Direction for CWD Reform and seem to ignore their ignorance and denial in their role in spreading Chronic Wasting Disease 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/04/cervid-industry-unites-to-set-direction.html 





how many states have $465,000., and can quarantine and purchase there from, each cwd said infected farm, but how many states can afford this for all the cwd infected cervid game ranch type farms ??? 



Tuesday, December 20, 2011 

CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD WISCONSIN Almond Deer (Buckhorn Flats) Farm Update DECEMBER 2011 

The CWD infection rate was nearly 80%, the highest ever in a North American captive herd. 

RECOMMENDATION: That the Board approve the purchase of 80 acres of land for $465,000 for the Statewide Wildlife Habitat Program in Portage County and approve the restrictions on public use of the site. 


SUMMARY: 

http://dnr.wi.gov/about/nrb/2011/december/12-11-2b2.pdf 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/12/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-wisconsin.html 





SEE MORE USAHA REPORTS HERE, 2012 NOT PUBLISHED YET...TSS 

http://www.usaha.org/Portals/6/Proceedings/USAHAProceedings-2010-114th.pdf 

http://www.usaha.org/Portals/6/Proceedings/2009_USAHA_Proceedings.pdf 

http://portals5.gomembers.com/portals/6/proceedings/2008_usaha_proceedings.pdf 





Tuesday, April 16, 2013 

Cervid Industry Unites To Set Direction for CWD Reform and seem to ignore their ignorance and denial in their role in spreading Chronic Wasting Disease

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/04/cervid-industry-unites-to-set-direction.html 





please see what the U.K. DEFRA recently said ABOUT CWD RISK FACTORS ; 




Friday, December 14, 2012 

DEFRA U.K. What is the risk of Chronic Wasting Disease CWD being introduced into Great Britain? A Qualitative Risk Assessment October 2012 


snip... 

In the USA, under the Food and Drug Administration&#8217;s BSE Feed Regulation (21 CFR 589.2000) most material (exceptions include milk, tallow, and gelatin) from deer and elk is prohibited for use in feed for ruminant animals. With regards to feed for non-ruminant animals, under FDA law, CWD positive deer may not be used for any animal feed or feed ingredients. For elk and deer considered at high risk for CWD, the FDA recommends that these animals do not enter the animal feed system. However, this recommendation is guidance and not a requirement by law. 

Animals considered at high risk for CWD include: 

1) animals from areas declared to be endemic for CWD and/or to be CWD eradication zones and 

2) deer and elk that at some time during the 60-month period prior to slaughter were in a captive herd that contained a CWD-positive animal. 

Therefore, in the USA, materials from cervids other than CWD positive animals may be used in animal feed and feed ingredients for non-ruminants. 

The amount of animal PAP that is of deer and/or elk origin imported from the USA to GB can not be determined, however, as it is not specified in TRACES. It may constitute a small percentage of the 8412 kilos of non-fish origin processed animal proteins that were imported from US into GB in 2011. 

Overall, therefore, it is considered there is a __greater than negligible risk___ that (nonruminant) animal feed and pet food containing deer and/or elk protein is imported into GB. 

There is uncertainty associated with this estimate given the lack of data on the amount of deer and/or elk protein possibly being imported in these products. 

snip... 

36% in 2007 (Almberg et al., 2011). In such areas, population declines of deer of up to 30 to 50% have been observed (Almberg et al., 2011). In areas of Colorado, the prevalence can be as high as 30% (EFSA, 2011). 

The clinical signs of CWD in affected adults are weight loss and behavioural changes that can span weeks or months (Williams, 2005). In addition, signs might include excessive salivation, behavioural alterations including a fixed stare and changes in interaction with other animals in the herd, and an altered stance (Williams, 2005). These signs are indistinguishable from cervids experimentally infected with bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE). 

Given this, if CWD was to be introduced into countries with BSE such as GB, for example, infected deer populations would need to be tested to differentiate if they were infected with CWD or BSE to minimise the risk of BSE entering the human food-chain via affected venison. 

snip... 

The rate of transmission of CWD has been reported to be as high as 30% and can approach 100% among captive animals in endemic areas (Safar et al., 2008). 

snip... 

In summary, in endemic areas, there is a medium probability that the soil and surrounding environment is contaminated with CWD prions and in a bioavailable form. In rural areas where CWD has not been reported and deer are present, there is a greater than negligible risk the soil is contaminated with CWD prion. 

snip... 

In summary, given the volume of tourists, hunters and servicemen moving between GB and North America, the probability of at least one person travelling to/from a CWD affected area and, in doing so, contaminating their clothing, footwear and/or equipment prior to arriving in GB is greater than negligible. For deer hunters, specifically, the risk is likely to be greater given the increased contact with deer and their environment. However, there is significant uncertainty associated with these estimates. 

snip... 

Therefore, it is considered that farmed and park deer may have a higher probability of exposure to CWD transferred to the environment than wild deer given the restricted habitat range and higher frequency of contact with tourists and returning GB residents. 



snip... see full text report here ; 



Friday, December 14, 2012 

DEFRA U.K. What is the risk of Chronic Wasting Disease CWD being introduced into Great Britain? A Qualitative Risk Assessment October 2012 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/12/defra-uk-what-is-risk-of-chronic.html 



cwd to humans...see part 2


----------



## terry

Friday, November 09, 2012

*** Chronic Wasting Disease CWD in cervidae and transmission to other species

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/11/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-in-cervidae.html 




Sunday, November 11, 2012

*** Susceptibilities of Nonhuman Primates to Chronic Wasting Disease November 2012

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/11/susceptibilities-of-nonhuman-primates.html 




Friday, December 14, 2012

Susceptibility Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) in wild cervids to Humans 2005 - December 14, 2012

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/12/susceptibility-chronic-wasting-disease.html 



Saturday, March 09, 2013 

Chronic Wasting Disease in Bank Voles: Characterisation of the Shortest Incubation Time Model for Prion Diseases 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/03/chronic-wasting-disease-in-bank-voles.html 




Prion2013 Chronic Wasting Disease CWD risk factors, humans, domestic cats, blood, and mother to offspring transmission 



HD.13: CWD infection in the spleen of humanized transgenic mice 

Liuting Qing and Qingzhong Kong 

Case Western Reserve University; Cleveland, OH USA 

Chronic wasting disease (CWD) is a widespread prion disease in free-ranging and captive cervid species in North America, and there is evidence suggesting the existence of multiple CWD strains. The susceptibility of human CNS and peripheral organs to the various CWD prion strains remains largely unclear. Current literature suggests that the classical CWD strain is unlikely to infect human brain, but the potential for peripheral infection by CWD in humans is unknown. We detected protease-resistant PrpSc in the spleens of a few humanized transgenic mice that were intracerebrally inoculated with natural CWD isolates, but PrpSc was not detected in the brains of any of the CWD-inoculated mice. Our ongoing bioassays in humanized Tg mice indicate that intracerebral challenge with such PrpSc-positive humanized mouse spleen already led to prion disease in most animals. ***These results indicate that the CWD prion may have the potential to infect human peripheral lymphoid tissues. 


=================


Oral.15: Molecular barriers to zoonotic prion transmission: Comparison of the ability of sheep, cattle and deer prion disease isolates to convert normal human prion protein to its pathological isoform in a cell-free system 

Marcelo A.Barria,1 Aru Balachandran,2 Masanori Morita,3 Tetsuyuki Kitamoto,4 Rona Barron,5 Jean Manson,5 Richard Kniqht,1 James W. lronside1 and Mark W. Head1 

1National CJD Research and Surveillance Unit; Centre for Clinical Brain Sciences; School of Clinical Sciences; The University of Edinburgh; Edinburgh, UK; 2National and OIE Reference Laboratory for Scrapie and CWD; Canadian Food Inspection Agency; Ottawa Laboratory; Fallowfield. ON Canada; 3Infectious Pathogen Research Section; Central Research Laboratory; Japan Blood Products Organization; Kobe, Japan; 4Department of Neurological Science; Tohoku University Graduate School of Medicine; Sendai. Japan; 5Neurobiology Division; The Roslin Institute and R(D)SVS; University of Edinburgh; Easter Bush; Midlothian; Edinburgh, UK 

Background. Bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE) is a known zoonotic prion disease, resulting in variant Creurzfeldt- Jakob disease (vCJD) in humans. In contrast, classical scrapie in sheep is thought to offer little or no danger to human health. However, a widening range of prion diseases have been recognized in cattle, sheep and deer. The risks posed by individual animal prion diseases to human health cannot be determined a priori and are difficult to assess empirically. The fundamemal event in prion disease pathogenesis is thought to be the seeded conversion of normal prion protein (PrPC) to its pathological isoform (PrPSc). Here we report the use of a rapid molecular conversion assay to test whether brain specimens from different animal prion diseases are capable of seeding the conversion of human PrPC ro PrPSc. 

Material and Methods. Classical BSE (C-type BSE), H-type BSE, L-type BSE, classical scrapie, atypical scrapie, chronic wasting disease and vCJD brain homogenates were tested for their ability to seed conversion of human PrPC to PrPSc in protein misfolding cyclic amplification (PMCA) reactions. Newly formed human PrPSc was detected by protease digestion and western blotting using the antibody 3F4. 

Results. C-type BSE and vCJD were found to efficiently convert PrPC to PrPSc. Scrapie failed to convert human PrPC to PrPSc. Of the other animal prion diseases tested only chronic wasting disease appeared to have the capability ro convert human PrPC to PrPSc. The results were consistent whether the human PrPC came from human brain, humanised transgenic mouse brain or from cultured human cells and the effect was more pronounced for PrPC with methionine at codon 129 compared with that with valine. 

Conclusion. Our results show that none of the tested animal prion disease isolates are as efficient as C-type BSE and vCJD in converting human prion protein in this in vitro assay. However, they also show that there is no absolute barrier ro conversion of human prion protein in the case of chronic wasting disease. 



http://www.prion2013.ca/tiny_uploads/forms/Scientific-Program.pdf 


www.landesbioscience.com




more from PRION2013 in links below..........tss



Sunday, August 25, 2013 

Prion2013 Chronic Wasting Disease CWD risk factors, humans, domestic cats, blood, and mother to offspring transmission

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/08/prion2013-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd.html



P35

ADAPTATION OF CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE (CWD) INTO HAMSTERS, EVIDENCE OF A WISCONSIN STRAIN OF CWD
...Subclinical infection was established with the other primary passages based on the detection of PrPCWD in the brains of hamsters and the successful disease transmission upon second passage. Second and third passage data, when compared to transmission studies using different CWD inocula (Raymond et al., 2007) indicate that the CWD agent present in the Wisconsin white-tailed deer population is different than the strain(s) present in elk, mule-deer and white-tailed deer from the western United States endemic region. 

http://www.istitutoveneto.it/prion_09/Abstracts_09.pdf 



PPo3-7:

Prion Transmission from Cervids to Humans is Strain-dependent

Qingzhong Kong, Shenghai Huang,*Fusong Chen, Michael Payne, Pierluigi Gambetti and Liuting Qing Department of Pathology; Case western Reserve University; Cleveland, OH USA *Current address: Nursing Informatics; Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center; New York, NY USA

Key words: CWD, strain, human transmission

Chronic wasting disease (CWD) is a widespread prion disease in cervids (deer and elk) in North America where significant human exposure to CWD is likely and zoonotic transmission of CWD is a concern. Current evidence indicates a strong barrier for transmission of the classical CWD strain to humans with the PrP-129MM genotype. A few recent reports suggest the presence of two or more CWD strains. What remain unknown is whether individuals with the PrP-129VV/MV genotypes are also resistant to the classical CWD strain and whether humans are resistant to all natural or adapted cervid prion strains. Here we report that a human prion strain that had adopted the cervid prion protein (PrP) sequence through passage in cervidized transgenic mice efficiently infected transgenic mice expressing human PrP, indicating that the species barrier from cervid to humans is prion strain-dependent and humans can be vulnerable to novel cervid prion strains. Preliminary results on CWD transmission in transgenic mice expressing human PrP-129V will also be discussed.

Acknowledgement Supported by NINDS NS052319 and NIA AG14359. 



PPo2-27:

Generation of a Novel form of Human PrPSc by Inter-species Transmission of Cervid Prions

Marcelo A. Barria,1 Glenn C. Telling,2 Pierluigi Gambetti,3 James A. Mastrianni4 and Claudio Soto1 1Mitchell Center for Alzheimer's disease and related Brain disorders; Dept of Neurology; University of Texas Houston Medical School; Houston, TX USA; 2Dept of Microbiology, Immunology & Molecular Genetics and Neurology; Sanders Brown Center on Aging; University of Kentucky Medical Center; Lexington, KY USA; 3Institute of Pathology; Case western Reserve University; Cleveland, OH USA; 4Dept of Neurology; University of Chicago; Chicago, IL USA

Prion diseases are infectious neurodegenerative disorders affecting humans and animals that result from the conversion of normal prion protein (PrPC) into the misfolded and infectious prion (PrPSc). Chronic wasting disease (CWD) of cervids is a prion disorder of increasing prevalence within the United States that affects a large population of wild and captive deer and elk. CWD is highly contagious and its origin, mechanism of transmission and exact prevalence are currently unclear. The risk of transmission of CWD to humans is unknown. Defining that risk is of utmost importance, considering that people have been infected by animal prions, resulting in new fatal diseases. To study the possibility that human PrPC can be converted into the infectious form by CWD PrPSc we performed experiments using the Protein Misfolding Cyclic Amplification (PMCA) technique, which mimic in vitro the process of prion replication. Our results show that cervid PrPSc can induce the pathological conversion of human PrPC, but only after the CWD prion strain has been stabilized by successive passages in vitro or in vivo. Interestingly, this newly generated human PrPSc exhibits a distinct biochemical pattern that differs from any of the currently known forms of human PrPSc, indicating that it corresponds to a novel human prion strain. Our findings suggest that CWD prions have the capability to infect humans, and that this ability depends on CWD strain adaptation, implying that the risk for human health progressively increases with the spread of CWD among cervids. 



PPo2-7:

Biochemical and Biophysical Characterization of Different CWD Isolates

Martin L. Daus and Michael Beekes Robert Koch Institute; Berlin, Germany

Key words: CWD, strains, FT-IR, AFM

Chronic wasting disease (CWD) is one of three naturally occurring forms of prion disease. The other two are Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease in humans and scrapie in sheep. CWD is contagious and affects captive as well as free ranging cervids. As long as there is no definite answer of whether CWD can breach the species barrier to humans precautionary measures especially for the protection of consumers need to be considered. In principle, different strains of CWD may be associated with different risks of transmission to humans. Sophisticated strain differentiation as accomplished for other prion diseases has not yet been established for CWD. However, several different findings indicate that there exists more than one strain of CWD agent in cervids. We have analysed a set of CWD isolates from white-tailed deer and could detect at least two biochemically different forms of disease-associated prion protein PrPTSE. Limited proteolysis with different concentrations of proteinase K and/or after exposure of PrPTSE to different pH-values or concentrations of Guanidinium hydrochloride resulted in distinct isolate-specific digestion patterns. Our CWD isolates were also examined in protein misfolding cyclic amplification studies. This showed different conversion activities for those isolates that had displayed significantly different sensitivities to limited proteolysis by PK in the biochemical experiments described above. We further applied Fourier transform infrared spectroscopy in combination with atomic force microscopy. This confirmed structural differences in the PrPTSE of at least two disinct CWD isolates. The data presented here substantiate and expand previous reports on the existence of different CWD strains. 

http://www.prion2010.org/bilder/pri...39&PHPSESSID=a30a38202cfec579000b77af81be3099 



2012 

Envt.06: 

Zoonotic Potential of CWD: Experimental Transmissions to Non-Human Primates 

Emmanuel Comoy,1, Valérie Durand,1 Evelyne Correia,1 Aru Balachandran,2 Jürgen Richt,3 Vincent Beringue,4 Juan-Maria Torres,5 Paul Brown,1 Bob Hills6 and Jean-Philippe Deslys1 

1Atomic Energy Commission; Fontenay-aux-Roses, France; 2Canadian Food Inspection Agency; Ottawa, ON Canada; 3Kansas State University; Manhattan, KS USA; 4INRA; Jouy-en-Josas, France; 5INIA; Madrid, Spain; 6Health Canada; Ottawa, ON Canada

Presenting author; Email: [email protected] 

The constant increase of chronic wasting disease (CWD) incidence in North America raises a question about their zoonotic potential. A recent publication showed their transmissibility to new-world monkeys, but no transmission to old-world monkeys, which are phylogenetically closer to humans, has so far been reported. Moreover, several studies have failed to transmit CWD to transgenic mice overexpressing human PrP. Bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE) is the only animal prion disease for which a zoonotic potential has been proven. We described the transmission of the atypical BSE-L strain of BSE to cynomolgus monkeys, suggesting a weak cattle-to-primate species barrier. We observed the same phenomenon with a cattleadapted strain of TME (Transmissible Mink Encephalopathy). Since cattle experimentally exposed to CWD strains have also developed spongiform encephalopathies, we inoculated brain tissue from CWD-infected cattle to three cynomolgus macaques as well as to transgenic mice overexpressing bovine or human PrP. Since CWD prion strains are highly lymphotropic, suggesting an adaptation of these agents after peripheral exposure, a parallel set of four monkeys was inoculated with CWD-infected cervid brains using the oral route. Nearly four years post-exposure, monkeys exposed to CWD-related prion strains remain asymptomatic. In contrast, bovinized and humanized transgenic mice showed signs of infection, suggesting that CWD-related prion strains may be capable of crossing the cattle-to-primate species barrier. Comparisons with transmission results and incubation periods obtained after exposure to other cattle prion strains (c-BSE, BSE-L, BSE-H and cattle-adapted TME) will also be presented, in order to evaluate the respective risks of each strain. 



Envt.07: 

Pathological Prion Protein (PrPTSE) in Skeletal Muscles of Farmed and Free Ranging White-Tailed Deer Infected with Chronic Wasting Disease 

Martin L. Daus,1, Johanna Breyer,2 Katjs Wagenfuehr,1 Wiebke Wemheuer,2 Achim Thomzig,1 Walter Schulz-Schaeffer2 and Michael Beekes1 1Robert Koch Institut; P24 TSE; Berlin, Germany; 2Department of Neuropathology, Prion and Dementia Research Unit, University Medical Center Göttingen; Göttingen, Germany Presenting author; Email: [email protected] 

Chronic wasting disease (CWD) is a contagious, rapidly spreading transmissible spongiform encephalopathy (TSE) occurring in cervids in North America. Despite efficient horizontal transmission of CWD among cervids natural transmission of the disease to other species has not yet been observed. Here, we report a direct biochemical demonstration of pathological prion protein PrPTSE and of PrPTSE-associated seeding activity in skeletal muscles of CWD-infected cervids. The presence of PrPTSE was detected by Western- and postfixed frozen tissue blotting, while the seeding activity of PrPTSE was revealed by protein misfolding cyclic amplification (PMCA). The concentration of PrPTSE in skeletal muscles of CWD-infected WTD was estimated to be approximately 2000- to 10000-fold lower than in brain tissue. Tissue-blot-analyses revealed that PrPTSE was located in muscle- associated nerve fascicles but not, in detectable amounts, in myocytes. The presence and seeding activity of PrPTSE in skeletal muscle from CWD-infected cervids suggests prevention of such tissue in the human diet as a precautionary measure for food safety, pending on further clarification of whether CWD may be transmissible to humans. 

http://www.landesbioscience.com/journals/prion/Prion5-Supp-PrionEnvironment.pdf?nocache=1333529975 




Sunday, July 21, 2013 

*** As Chronic Wasting Disease CWD rises in deer herd, what about risk for humans? 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/07/as-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-rises-in.html 





"CWD has been transmitted to cattle after intracerebral inoculation, although the infection rate was low (4 of 13 animals [Hamir et al. 2001]). This finding raised concerns that CWD prions might be transmitted to cattle grazing in contaminated pastures." 



Please see ; 

Within 26 months post inoculation, 12 inoculated animals had lost weight, revealed abnormal clinical signs, and were euthanatized. Laboratory tests revealed the presence of a unique pattern of the disease agent in tissues of these animals. These findings demonstrate that when CWD is directly inoculated into the brain of cattle, 86% of inoculated cattle develop clinical signs of the disease. 



http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?seq_no_115=194089 





"although the infection rate was low (4 of 13 animals [Hamir et al. 2001])." 

shouldn't this be corrected, 86% is NOT a low rate. ... 

kindest regards, 

Terry S. Singeltary Sr. P.O. Box 42 Bacliff, Texas USA 77518 



UPDATED CORRESPONDENCE FROM AUTHORS OF THIS STUDY I.E. COLBY, PRUSINER ET AL, ABOUT MY CONCERNS OF THE DISCREPANCY BETWEEN THEIR FIGURES AND MY FIGURES OF THE STUDIES ON CWD TRANSMISSION TO CATTLE ; 

----- Original Message ----- 

From: David Colby 

To: [email protected] 

Cc: [email protected] 

Sent: Tuesday, March 01, 2011 8:25 AM 

Subject: Re: FW: re-Prions David W. Colby1,* and Stanley B. Prusiner1,2 + Author Affiliations 

Dear Terry Singeltary, 

Thank you for your correspondence regarding the review article Stanley Prusiner and I recently wrote for Cold Spring Harbor Perspectives. Dr. Prusiner asked that I reply to your message due to his busy schedule. We agree that the transmission of CWD prions to beef livestock would be a troubling development and assessing that risk is important. In our article, we cite a peer-reviewed publication reporting confirmed cases of laboratory transmission based on stringent criteria. The less stringent criteria for transmission described in the abstract you refer to lead to the discrepancy between your numbers and ours and thus the interpretation of the transmission rate. We stand by our assessment of the literature--namely that the transmission rate of CWD to bovines appears relatively low, but we recognize that even a low transmission rate could have important implications for public health and we thank you for bringing attention to this matter. 

Warm Regards, David Colby 

-- 

David Colby, PhDAssistant ProfessorDepartment of Chemical EngineeringUniversity of Delaware 



====================END...TSS============== 



SNIP...SEE FULL TEXT ; 

http://betaamyloidcjd.blogspot.com/2011/01/enlarging-spectrum-of-prion-like.html 





UPDATED DATA ON 2ND CWD STRAIN

Wednesday, September 08, 2010

CWD PRION CONGRESS SEPTEMBER 8-11 2010 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2010/09/cwd-prion-2010.html 



it is a political and a industry fed disease. greed is what fuels it. ...tss


----------



## terry

*** NOR IS THE FDA recalling this CWD positive elk meat for the well being of the dead elk ; 





Wednesday, March 18, 2009 Noahs Ark Holding, LLC, Dawson, MN RECALL Elk products contain meat derived from an elk confirmed to have CWD NV, CA, TX, CO, NY, UT, FL, OK RECALLS AND FIELD CORRECTIONS: FOODS CLASS II

___________________________________ 

PRODUCT 

a) Elk Meat, Elk Tenderloin, Frozen in plastic vacuum packaging. Each package is approximately 2 lbs., and each case is approximately 16 lbs.; Item number 755125, Recall # F-129-9;

b) Elk Meat, Elk Trim, Frozen; Item number 755155, Recall # F-130-9;

c) Elk Meat, French Rack, Chilled. Item number 755132, Recall # F-131-9;

d) Elk Meat, Nude Denver Leg. Item number 755122, Recall # F-132-9;

e) Elk Meat, New York Strip Steak, Chilled. Item number 755128, Recall # F-133-9;

f) Elk Meat, Flank Steak Frozen. Item number 755131, Recall # F-134-9;

CODE

Elk Meats with production dates of December 29, 30, and 31

RECALLING FIRM/MANUFACTURER

Recalling Firm: Sierra Meats, Reno, NV, by telephone on January 29, 2009 and press release on February 9, 2009.

Manufacturer: Noahs Ark Holding, LLC, Dawson, MN. Firm initiated recall is ongoing.

REASON

Elk products contain meat derived from an elk confirmed to have Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD).

VOLUME OF PRODUCT IN COMMERCE

Unknown

DISTRIBUTION

NV, CA, TX, CO, NY, UT, FL, OK

___________________________________ 


http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/ENFORCE/2009/ENF01099.html 




Monday, February 09, 2009

Exotic Meats USA Announces Urgent Statewide Recall of Elk Tenderloin Because It May Contain Meat Derived From An Elk Confirmed To Have CWD

snip...

Cross-sequence transmission of sporadic Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease creates a new prion strain

Date: August 25, 2007 at 12:42 pm PST

our results raise the possibility that CJD cases classified as VV1 may include cases caused by iatrogenic transmission of sCJD-MM1 prions or food-borne infection by type 1 prions from animals, e.g., chronic wasting disease prions in cervid. In fact, two CJD-VV1 patients who hunted deer or consumed venison have been reported (40, 41). The results of the present study emphasize the need for traceback studies and careful re-examination of the biochemical properties of sCJD-VV1 prions. 



http://www.jbc.org/ 





Wednesday, March 18, 2009 

Noah's Ark Holding, LLC, Dawson, MN RECALL Elk products contain meat derived from an elk confirmed to have CWD NV, CA, TX, CO, NY, UT, FL, OK RECALLS AND FIELD CORRECTIONS: FOODS CLASS II 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/03/noahs-ark-holding-llc-dawson-mn-recall.html 




CJD9/10022

October 1994

Mr R.N. Elmhirst Chairman British Deer Farmers Association Holly Lodge Spencers Lane BerksWell Coventry CV7 7BZ

Dear Mr Elmhirst,

CREUTZFELDT-JAKOB DISEASE (CJD) SURVEILLANCE UNIT REPORT

Thank you for your recent letter concerning the publication of the third annual report from the CJD Surveillance Unit. I am sorry that you are dissatisfied with the way in which this report was published.

The Surveillance Unit is a completely independant outside body and the Department of Health is committed to publishing their reports as soon as they become available. In the circumstances it is not the practice to circulate the report for comment since the findings of the report would not be amended. In future we can ensure that the British Deer Farmers Association receives a copy of the report in advance of publication.

The Chief Medical Officer has undertaken to keep the public fully informed of the results of any research in respect of CJD. This report was entirely the work of the unit and was produced completely independantly of the the Department.

The statistical results reqarding the consumption of venison was put into perspective in the body of the report and was not mentioned at all in the press release. Media attention regarding this report was low key but gave a realistic presentation of the statistical findings of the Unit. This approach to publication was successful in that consumption of venison was highlighted only once by the media ie. in the News at one television proqramme.

I believe that a further statement about the report, or indeed statistical links between CJD and consumption of venison, would increase, and quite possibly give damaging credence, to the whole issue. From the low key media reports of which I am aware it seems unlikely that venison consumption will suffer adversely, if at all. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20030511010117/http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1994/10/00003001.pdf 




now, lets see what the authors said about this casual link, personal communications years ago. see where it is stated NO STRONG evidence. so, does this mean there IS casual evidence ???? 




Our conclusion stating that we found no strong evidence of CWD transmission to humans 

From: TSS (216-119-163-189.ipset45.wt.net) 

Subject: CWD aka MAD DEER/ELK TO HUMANS ??? 

Date: September 30, 2002 at 7:06 am PST 

From: "Belay, Ermias" 

To: 

Cc: "Race, Richard (NIH)" ; ; "Belay, Ermias" 

Sent: Monday, September 30, 2002 9:22 AM 

Subject: RE: TO CDC AND NIH - PUB MED- 3 MORE DEATHS - CWD - YOUNG HUNTERS 

Dear Sir/Madam, 

In the Archives of Neurology you quoted (the abstract of which was attached to your email), we did not say CWD in humans will present like variant CJD.

That assumption would be wrong. I encourage you to read the whole article and call me if you have questions or need more clarification (phone: 404-639-3091). Also, we do not claim that "no-one has ever been infected with prion disease from eating venison." Our conclusion stating that we found no strong evidence of CWD transmission to humans in the article you quoted or in any other forum is limited to the patients we investigated. 

Ermias Belay, M.D. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention 



-----Original Message----- 

From: 

Sent: Sunday, September 29, 2002 10:15 AM 

To: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected] 

Subject: TO CDC AND NIH - PUB MED- 3 MORE DEATHS - CWD - YOUNG HUNTERS 

Sunday, November 10, 2002 6:26 PM ......snip........end..............TSS 

Thursday, April 03, 2008 

A prion disease of cervids: Chronic wasting disease 

2008 1: Vet Res. 2008 Apr 3;39(4):41 

A prion disease of cervids: Chronic wasting disease 

Sigurdson CJ. 

snip... 

*** twenty-seven CJD patients who regularly consumed venison were reported to the Surveillance Center***, 

snip... 



full text ; 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2008/04/prion-disease-of-cervids-chronic.html 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2006_12_01_archive.html 






*** The potential impact of prion diseases on human health was greatly magnified by the recognition that interspecies transfer of BSE to humans by beef ingestion resulted in vCJD. While changes in animal feed constituents and slaughter practices appear to have curtailed vCJD, there is concern that CWD of free-ranging deer and elk in the U.S. might also cross the species barrier. Thus, consuming venison could be a source of human prion disease. Whether BSE and CWD represent interspecies scrapie transfer or are newly arisen prion diseases is unknown. Therefore, the possibility of transmission of prion disease through other food animals cannot be ruled out. There is evidence that vCJD can be transmitted through blood transfusion. There is likely a pool of unknown size of asymptomatic individuals infected with vCJD, and there may be asymptomatic individuals infected with the CWD equivalent. These circumstances represent a potential threat to blood, blood products, and plasma supplies. 

http://cdmrp.army.mil/prevfunded/nprp/NPRP_Summit_Final_Report.pdf


----------



## swampbuck62

you are obsessed terry...


----------



## terry

swampbuck62 said:


> you are obsessed terry...



yes, I am obsessed with the truth, and the BSe that the likes of keith warren puts out about cwd, is as about as far from the truth as you could get. all one has to do is read the science, not the junk science the shooting pen industry brings forth, but the peer review science, and the transmission studies. the transmission studies do not lie. 

yes, I am obsessed with folks like keith warren, whom continues to ignore the cwd tse prion science to date, just to make a buck. folks like this are a dime a dozen in the shooting pen industry, and they will risk every wild cervid, in every state, just so they can raise their pet cervids to sell to shooting pens. yes indeed, I despise this. the shooting pen owners and industry there from are the wild cervids worst enemy, besides cwd itself, just due to their ignorance and denial of their part in spreading of the CWD. you bet I am obsessed. I am absolutely obsessed with finding the truth and stopping CWD, and stopping the shooting pen industry from their further spreading of CWD, via ignorance and denial. ...


Long-term effects of CWD on cervid populations and ecosystems remain unclear as the disease continues to spread and prevalence increases. In captive herds, CWD might persist at high levels and lead to complete herd destruction in the absence of human culling. Epidemiologic modeling suggests the disease could have severe effects on free-ranging deer populations, depending on hunting policies and environmental persistence (8,9). CWD has been associated with large decreases in free-ranging mule deer populations in an area of high CWD prevalence (Boulder, Colorado, USA) (5). 


snip...


CWD has been identified in free-ranging cervids in 15 US states and 2 Canadian provinces and in &#8776;100 captive herds in 15 states and provinces and in South Korea (Figure 1, panel B). Except in South Korea, CWD has not been detected outside North America. In most locations reporting CWD cases in free-ranging animals, the disease continues to emerge in wider geographic areas, and prevalence appears to be increasing in many disease-endemic areas. Areas of Wyoming now have an apparent CWD prevalence of near 50% in mule deer, and prevalence in areas of Colorado and Wisconsin is <15% in deer. However, prevalence in many areas remains between 0% and 5% according to reports and data obtained from state and provincial wildlife agencies. Prevalence in elk is lower than in deer but reaches 10% in parts of Wyoming. 

snip...

CWD surveillance programs are now in place in almost all US states and Canadian provinces (Figure 2, panel A). More than 1,060,000 free-ranging cervids have reportedly been tested for CWD (Figure 2, panel B) and &#8776;6,000 cases have been identified (Figure 2, panel C) according to data from state and provincial wildlife agencies.


snip...


Controlling the spread of CWD, especially by human action, is a more attainable goal than eradication. Human movement of cervids has likely led to spread of CWD in facilities for captive animals, which has most likely contributed to establishment of new disease foci in free-ranging populations (Figure 1, panel A). Thus, restrictions on human movement of cervids from disease-endemic areas or herds continue to be warranted. Anthropogenic factors that increase cervid congregation such as baiting and feeding should also be restricted to reduce CWD transmission. Appropriate disposal of carcasses of animals with suspected CWD is necessary to limit environmental contamination (20), and attractive onsite disposal options such as composting and burial require further investigation to determine contamination risks. The best options for lowering the risk for recurrence in facilities for captive animals with outbreaks are complete depopulation, stringent exclusion of free-ranging cervids, and disinfection of all exposed surfaces. However, even the most extensive decontamination measures may not be sufficient to eliminate the risk for disease recurrence (20; S.E. Saunders et al. unpub. data)


http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/18/3/11-0685_article.htm



yes, I am obsessed with the absolute insanity of the captive shooting pen industry, and the explosion of this insanity from state to state, just to raise some cash, all the while these legislators and lobbyist for the shooting pen industry are ignoring every scientific detail just to line their pockets, at the expense of every wild cervid, and hunter out there. I mean really, how many is enough, how many of these shooting pens in one state can we have? how many do we want? do we want every state at 100% privately owned and fenced in? I am telling you folks, it's coming to that. and you can have it, as far as I am concerned. 


wait, I can hear the feeder bell on the back of the truck now, ring that feeder bell folks, sit back and pop a top, and they will walk right up to you. remember, they were someone's pets first, hand raised, now just release them, and locknload, fire away. what a hunt  :help:


----------



## swampbuck62

Keith warren is not the only one, I have talked to many deer farmers who call BS on the junk science you post.. 

I was seriously thinking of farming Deer in TN [not for hunting] but they are so scared because of all lies and yes gonna say it again junk science that you can not even fence your land in and put deer in it.. you can however fence your land in and if any native deer are in there thats OK, talk about hypocritical.. 

And most farm raised deer and elk are treated as good or better then livestock..You should talk to Gary Nelson up at wild river whitetails, that man is doing it right. Now he does raise many of his to hunt and thats ok if you are into that I am not but to each his own..

BTW do you ever have a thought of your own or just post articles?


----------



## swampbuck62

since you like to read articles...

*LIBERTY HILL, Texas*


The American Deer & Wildlife Alliance (ADWA) is proud to announce plans for a new informational campaign to provide sportsmen with the truth about Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) and dispel the myths surrounding the disease.
The new public service campaign will include PSA ads for print, Internet, billboards, video spots, and a new website  www.CWDMyths.com.
In the recent demonetization of the deer industry, some hunting organizations and wildlife professionals have intentionally incited fear among hunters about CWD. They have even suggested that a states entire deer herd could be wiped out from a massive contagion of CWD, says ADWA President John Meng.
This type of incendiary rhetoric is blatantly false and is closing down wildlife commerce and ultimately shutting off opportunities for hunters.​ The centerpiece of the campaign will be a new website at www.CWDMyths.com, scheduled for launch next month. The site will focus on generally perceived myths about CWD and provide facts so sportsmen can stay better informed about a disease which seems to have more impact on national headlines than it does on the actual deer population.
There has never been one documented case of a herd (wild or farmed) being lost due to a contagion of CWD so we have to get past the propaganda, adds Meng. When you realize that raising deer can simultaneously educate and inspire our youth about the outdoors, give economic hope for family farmers, bring jobs to industry-starved rural areas, provide conservation funding, and help preserve our American outdoor traditions, the deer industry should be welcomed by all sportsmen.​ The American Deer & Wildlife Alliance is a non-profit organization working to promote the deer and wildlife industry and to preserve our American outdoor traditions. As a part of its public education efforts, ADWA sponsors the Points Report, a full-color quarterly newsletter providing industry news and commentary; Spikes Magazine, a semiannual youth publication; www.iHuntAmerica.com website, a comprehensive search engine for hunting ranches, game preserves and outfitters; and www.BuckBreeders.com, an online directory and classified ad service for the deer and exotic ranch industry. ADWA also sponsors Keith Warrens Deer & Wildlife Stories, a nationally broadcast television program on the Pursuit Channel, and the Outdoor Patriot (www.OutdoorPatriot.com), a monthly podcast which features commentary and industry guests.
To support the upcoming CWDMyths campaign or for more information about the American Deer & Wildlife Alliance, visit www.deerwildlifealliance.org or call 512.778.6292.
Headquartered near Austin, Texas, the American Deer & Wildlife Alliance is a non-profit organization dedicated to the growth of the deer and wildlife industry, and to help educate the public and youth on conservation and wildlife issues. For more information on ADWA, call 512.778.6292 or visit www.deerwildlifealliance.org.


----------



## swampbuck62

*Myth: Hunting over bait spreads CWD*

Banning the use of bait stations or feeding areas has become a common strategy for state agencies attempting to manage CWD. Is it an effective approach? Does it prevent the spread of CWD?
Hunting over bait spreads CWD is not a full-fledged myth, but its not an entirely true statement either. The fact is no one knows.
Evidence suggests CWD can be spread at feeding sites, but the only research so far was done in pens with extremely high deer populations and that raises serious questions. Was it the abnormally high density that facilitated the spread of the disease or the act of feeding at the site. Would we have less or no spread of CWD with only four or five deer in the wild feeding over corn? Would the infection rate remain the same regardless of the number of deer and regardless of their surroundings?
Abundant evidence suggests that residual environmental contamination, probably via feces, urine, saliva or carcass debris, may play a more important role in disease transmission than direct animal-to-animal contact. Insects, such as ticks, are now considered a very possible cause as well.
The truth is that no one knows. We need more research to understand the correlation between feeding areas and CWD.
In the meantime, we can expect state agencies to play it safe by continuing to ban hunting over bait.


----------



## swampbuck62

*Myth: CWD wipes out deer herds*

CWD is not the massive contagion that some claim it to be. In fact, there has never been one documented case of a herd (wild or farmed) being lost due to a so-called contagion of CWD.
Some experts have publicly promoted a theory that CWD would cause widespread depopulation of deer and other cervids within 10 to 20 years. However, there is simply is no evidence to support this theory. Actually, quite the opposite is true.
Evidence suggests that CWD routinely effects around 0.05 percent or less of the cervid population, and that cervids are in no catastrophic danger from CWD.
For example, the Colorado Division of Wildlife identified CWD in a wild elk in 1981, marking the first documented case of CWD in a wild cervid. If the above theory were true, CWD  as a highly infectious and uncontrollable disease unchecked in the wild  would certainly have wiped out all the elk in Coloradoright?
The facts tell a different story. The Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation reports that Colorados elk population grew 50% to 70% larger from 1984 to 2009.
For 2012, Colorado is issuing 139,461 limited licenses for elk. According to Colorado Parks & Wildlife, this number is a 2.2 % decline in the number of limited elk tags and is mostly related to elk populations reaching management objectives after several years of intentional efforts to reduce elk damage on private lands.
So, after 30 years since the first case of CWD was found, the elk herd in Colorado is as still as strong and healthy as ever.
Heres another example. Colorado also confirmed CWD in a wild mule deer in 1985, so officials have known CWD to exist in the states mule deer herd for 27 years.
Most Western states, including Colorado, are seeing declines in mule deer populations.
Colorado Parks and Wildlife reports that the decline is due to a combination of severe winters, increased development, habitat decline and migration corridor fragmentation. No mention of CWD.
The neighboring state of Utah recently identified predators as being the largest threat to mule deer and passed legislation known as the Mule Deer Protection Act that appropriated $750,000 toward predator control targeting coyotes.
The truth is that CWD has never wiped out a herd of deer or other cervid. The only destruction of herds, when it comes to CWD, has been state quarantine policies. Wildlife authorities in many states routinely kill hundreds of animals as part of their quarantine practices. If one deer or elk is found with the disease, they kill hundreds of animals and they usually find they were all perfectly healthy. 
CWD has never had a negative impact on a deer population. In fact, the areas with no hunting, such as national parks, typically have the largest infection rates.


----------



## swampbuck62

*Myth: CWD is the biggest threat to whitetail deer*

Last year, the Tennessee Wildlife Resource Agency and Tennessee Wildlife Federation tag teamed an all-out media blitzkrieg that warned sportsmen in the Volunteer State that CWD from farm-raised deer would wipe out the states entire deer herd with a massive contagion. Their media campaign frightened a lot of hunters and grabbed a lot of headlines.
But while CWD always seems to be singled out as the biggest threat to whitetail deer, the real and ever-present threat to deer herds is hemorrhagic diseases, such as Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease (EHD) and Bluetongue.
The number of reported deer deaths due to CWD is miniscule compared to EHD and Bluetongue, both of which are acute, often fatal, viral diseases. 
Hemorrhagic disease is the most important infectious disease of whitetail deer, and outbreaks occur almost every year in some areas. It is caused by either of two closely related viruses, epizootic hemorrhagic disease (EHD) virus or bluetongue virus. Because disease features produced by these viruses are indistinguishable, a general term, hemorrhagic disease, often is used when the specific virus responsible is unknown. 
Unlike CWD, the EHD virus has a published track record for killing large numbers of animals. Wildlife officials in many states have documented die-offs attributed to EHD. The Michigan DNR, for example, reports sweeping EHD deaths in several different years  100 deer in 1974; 50-75 animals in 2006; 150-200 deer in 2008; 300-450 deer in 2009; 1,025 deer in 2010; and 300 deer in 2011.
In total, some wildlife authorities estimate EHD kills between two- and three million deer every year.
EHD and bluetongue viruses are transmitted by biting midges, or gnats, which live in or near water and wet, muddy areas. It is transmitted to deer that congregate at such watering holes during warm, dry weather. The disease is not contagious from one animal to another, and it is not transferable to humans. 
The spread of the disease is usually cut short with colder, wetter weather that spreads deer out and away from gnat-infested areas, or the first hard frost, which will kill the disease-carrying gnats. Since the incubation period for the disease is five to 10 days, afflicted deer may be observed up to a couple of weeks after frost.
Deer in the early stages of EHD may appear lethargic, disoriented, lame, or unresponsive to humans. As the disease progresses the deer may have bloody discharge from the nose, lesions or sores on the mouth, and swollen, blue tongues. They become emaciated because they stop eating. Sometimes they even stop drinking, although many die close to or in water.
Since deer hunting season usually doesn't open until well after the first killing frost, deer hunters usually don't see live, infected animals. However, hunters should avoid shooting and consuming deer that show any EHD symptoms, even though the disease cannot be transmitted to humans.
EHD typically strikes in late summer and early fall during an unusually warm, dry year when wildlife concentrates at whatever water is available.


----------



## swampbuck62

*Myth: CWD is deadly to humans*

To date, no strong evidence of CWD transmission to humans has been reported.
_-- Center for Disease Control and Prevention 2012_
Though many observers try to compare CWD with "mad cow disease", the diseases are distinctly different. Currently, there is no evidence that CWD poses a risk for humans; however, public health officials recommend that human exposure to the CWD infectious agent be avoided as they continue to evaluate any potential health risk.
_-- Chronic Wasting Disease Alliance, 2012_
The World Health Organization has reviewed available scientific information and concluded that currently there is no evidence that CWD can be transmitted to humans. During the period 1997-1998, three cases of sporadic Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (CJD) occurred in the U.S. in young adults. These individuals had consumed venison. This led to speculation about possible transmission of CWD from deer or elk to humans. However, review of the clinical records and pathological studies of all three cases by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta, Georgia, did not find a causal link to CWD.
_-- Center for Disease Control and Prevention 2012_
Data from an ongoing multi-year study suggest that people who consume deer and elk with chronic wasting disease (CWD) may be protected from infection by an inability of the CWD infectious agent to spread to people.
_-- Science Daily, 2009_
Note: While no evidence suggests transmission to humans, many health and wildlife officials still encourage hunters not to consume meat from animals known to be infected. In addition, hunters should take common sense precautions when field dressing and processing deer or elk taken in areas where CWD is found.


----------



## swampbuck62

*Myth: State Agencies Can Eradicate CWD*

We frequently see comments in the media from state wildlife officials or the reporters themselves talking about "eradicating CWD." Here are some examples:
_ "Today marks the start of 'critical' deer season. The DNR is stressing the importance of the hunters' role in eradicating CWD."_
- Wisconsin State Journal, Oct 2002
_"Gov. Doyle took office in 2003, CWD eradication and herd reduction started in 2003."_
Deer & Deer Hunting Forum, Dec 2008
_"Slow and steady will define the Wisconsin Department of Natural Resources' plan of attack for combating chronic wasting disease in the northwestern Wisconsin deer herd. No mass eradication efforts such as those applied in southern Wisconsin - which has battled CWD for a decade - are in the works."_
- The Country Today, April 2012
The problem with these statements is that using the term 'eradicate' is either pie-in-the-sky or disingenuous. Either way, the use of the term misleads hunters to thinking eradication is a reasonable and achievable goal.
Then, there's the shocking statement from the Vermont Fish & Wildlife Department:
_Eradication of CWD can be achieved if free-ranging deer can be depopulated to 0 to 5
deer per square-mile for a period of at least 5 years in an area within about 10 miles of the location where the initial infected deer or moose was found._
Depopulated to 0? To 'eradicate' CWD, a disease that typically impacts less that half of 1% of the population, Vermont wildlife authorities would kill 100% of the deer? 
Scientists are still researching CWD. We know CWD is a transmissible neurological disease of deer and elk that produces small lesions in brains of infected animals. It is characterized by loss of body condition, behavioral abnormalities and death. CWD is classified as a transmissible spongiform encephalopathy (TSE), and is similar to mad cow disease in cattle and scrapie in sheep. 
As much as everyone would like to 'eradicate' all diseases, the best we can hope for currently is to minimize the spread of CWD, if indeed that is even possible. There simply has not been enough empirical data collected yet to create a treatment plan or preventative strategy. We cannot, as much as we would like to, 'eradicate' CWD.


----------



## swampbuck62

And probably the BIGGEST LIE...

*Myth: Farm deer escape pens and infect wild deer with CWD*

Blaming CWD on deer farming is either dishonest or ignorant. Maryland, New Mexico, Virginia and Wyoming all have documented cases of CWD, yet none of these states have a farmed elk or deer industry. 
North Dakota and West Virginia have found CWD in the wild, while their farmed industry has tested thousands of animals, and all have been negative.
The simple truth is that farmed deer are tested, monitored and documented more heavily and frequently than wild deer, so it makes sense that, if the disease exists, we will find it more often where we test. But because we find it there doesnt mean the disease is more prevalent there, it just means our testing and management controls are better there. To reach any other conclusion is simply lazy junk science or its intentional misinformation.
Deer farming is one of the fastest growing industries in rural America, and the industry itself has lobbied legislators for 12 years in  attempt to establish a national CWD rule.
The deer industry is nothing to fear, and whitetail deer, in particular offer a unique solution to some of the problems we face today. When you get past the propaganda and realize that raising deer can simultaneously educate and inspire our youth about the outdoors, give economic hope for family farmers, bring jobs to industry-starved rural communities and help preserve our American outdoor traditions, the deer industry should be welcomed by all sportsmen.


----------



## terry

swampbuck62 said:


> *Myth: CWD wipes out deer herds*
> 
> CWD is not the massive contagion that some claim it to be. In fact, there has never been one documented case of a herd (wild or farmed) being lost due to a so-called contagion of CWD.
> Some experts have publicly promoted a theory that CWD would cause widespread depopulation of deer and other cervids within 10 to 20 years. However, there is simply is no evidence to support this theory. Actually, quite the opposite is true.
> Evidence suggests that CWD routinely effects around 0.05 percent or less of the cervid population, and that cervids are in no catastrophic danger from CWD.
> For example, the Colorado Division of Wildlife identified CWD in a wild elk in 1981, marking the first documented case of CWD in a wild cervid. If the above theory were true, CWD  as a highly infectious and uncontrollable disease unchecked in the wild  would certainly have wiped out all the elk in Coloradoright?
> The facts tell a different story. The Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation reports that Colorados elk population grew 50% to 70% larger from 1984 to 2009.
> For 2012, Colorado is issuing 139,461 limited licenses for elk. According to Colorado Parks & Wildlife, this number is a 2.2 % decline in the number of limited elk tags and is mostly related to elk populations reaching management objectives after several years of intentional efforts to reduce elk damage on private lands.
> So, after 30 years since the first case of CWD was found, the elk herd in Colorado is as still as strong and healthy as ever.
> Heres another example. Colorado also confirmed CWD in a wild mule deer in 1985, so officials have known CWD to exist in the states mule deer herd for 27 years.
> Most Western states, including Colorado, are seeing declines in mule deer populations.
> Colorado Parks and Wildlife reports that the decline is due to a combination of severe winters, increased development, habitat decline and migration corridor fragmentation. No mention of CWD.
> The neighboring state of Utah recently identified predators as being the largest threat to mule deer and passed legislation known as the Mule Deer Protection Act that appropriated $750,000 toward predator control targeting coyotes.
> The truth is that CWD has never wiped out a herd of deer or other cervid. The only destruction of herds, when it comes to CWD, has been state quarantine policies. Wildlife authorities in many states routinely kill hundreds of animals as part of their quarantine practices. If one deer or elk is found with the disease, they kill hundreds of animals and they usually find they were all perfectly healthy.
> CWD has never had a negative impact on a deer population. In fact, the areas with no hunting, such as national parks, typically have the largest infection rates.






Tuesday, December 20, 2011 



CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD WISCONSIN Almond Deer (Buckhorn Flats) Farm Update DECEMBER 2011 



The CWD infection rate was nearly 80%, the highest ever in a North American captive herd. 



RECOMMENDATION: That the Board approve the purchase of 80 acres of land for $465,000 for the Statewide Wildlife Habitat Program in Portage County and approve the restrictions on public use of the site. 



SUMMARY: 



http://dnr.wi.gov/about/nrb/2011/december/12-11-2b2.pdf 



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/12/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-wisconsin.html 




Thursday, July 11, 2013 

The New Hornographers: The Fight Over the Future of Texas Deer, Captive shooting pens, and the CWD TSE prion disease 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-new-hornographers-fight-over-future.html 



Saturday, June 29, 2013 

PENNSYLVANIA CAPTIVE CWD INDEX HERD MATE YELLOW *47 STILL RUNNING LOOSE IN INDIANA, YELLOW NUMBER 2 STILL MISSING, AND OTHERS ON THE RUN STILL IN LOUISIANA 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/06/pennsylvania-captive-cwd-index-herd.html 



Friday, December 14, 2012 

DEFRA U.K. What is the risk of Chronic Wasting Disease CWD being introduced into Great Britain? A Qualitative Risk Assessment October 2012 

snip... 

In the USA, under the Food and Drug Administrations BSE Feed Regulation (21 CFR 589.2000) most material (exceptions include milk, tallow, and gelatin) from deer and elk is prohibited for use in feed for ruminant animals. With regards to feed for non-ruminant animals, under FDA law, CWD positive deer may not be used for any animal feed or feed ingredients. For elk and deer considered at high risk for CWD, the FDA recommends that these animals do not enter the animal feed system. However, this recommendation is guidance and not a requirement by law. 

Animals considered at high risk for CWD include: 

1) animals from areas declared to be endemic for CWD and/or to be CWD eradication zones and 

2) deer and elk that at some time during the 60-month period prior to slaughter were in a captive herd that contained a CWD-positive animal. 

Therefore, in the USA, materials from cervids other than CWD positive animals may be used in animal feed and feed ingredients for non-ruminants. 

The amount of animal PAP that is of deer and/or elk origin imported from the USA to GB can not be determined, however, as it is not specified in TRACES. It may constitute a small percentage of the 8412 kilos of non-fish origin processed animal proteins that were imported from US into GB in 2011. 

Overall, therefore, it is considered there is a __greater than negligible risk___ that (nonruminant) animal feed and pet food containing deer and/or elk protein is imported into GB. 

There is uncertainty associated with this estimate given the lack of data on the amount of deer and/or elk protein possibly being imported in these products. 

snip... 

36% in 2007 (Almberg et al., 2011). In such areas, population declines of deer of up to 30 to 50% have been observed (Almberg et al., 2011). In areas of Colorado, the prevalence can be as high as 30% (EFSA, 2011). The clinical signs of CWD in affected adults are weight loss and behavioural changes that can span weeks or months (Williams, 2005). In addition, signs might include excessive salivation, behavioural alterations including a fixed stare and changes in interaction with other animals in the herd, and an altered stance (Williams, 2005). These signs are indistinguishable from cervids experimentally infected with bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE). Given this, if CWD was to be introduced into countries with BSE such as GB, for example, infected deer populations would need to be tested to differentiate if they were infected with CWD or BSE to minimise the risk of BSE entering the human food-chain via affected venison. 

snip... 

The rate of transmission of CWD has been reported to be as high as 30% and can approach 100% among captive animals in endemic areas (Safar et al., 2008). 

snip... 

In summary, in endemic areas, there is a medium probability that the soil and surrounding environment is contaminated with CWD prions and in a bioavailable form. In rural areas where CWD has not been reported and deer are present, there is a greater than negligible risk the soil is contaminated with CWD prion. 

snip... 

In summary, given the volume of tourists, hunters and servicemen moving between GB and North America, the probability of at least one person travelling to/from a CWD affected area and, in doing so, contaminating their clothing, footwear and/or equipment prior to arriving in GB is greater than negligible. For deer hunters, specifically, the risk is likely to be greater given the increased contact with deer and their environment. However, there is significant uncertainty associated with these estimates. 

snip... 

Therefore, it is considered that farmed and park deer may have a higher probability of exposure to CWD transferred to the environment than wild deer given the restricted habitat range and higher frequency of contact with tourists and returning GB residents. 

snip... 

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animal-diseases/files/qra_chronic-wasting-disease-121029.pdf 



SNIP...SEE ; 



Friday, December 14, 2012 

DEFRA U.K. What is the risk of Chronic Wasting Disease CWD being introduced into Great Britain? A Qualitative Risk Assessment October 2012 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/12/defra-uk-what-is-risk-of-chronic.html 




Tuesday, May 28, 2013 

Chronic Wasting Disease CWD quarantine Louisiana via CWD index herd Pennsylvania Update May 28, 2013 

6 doe from Pennsylvania CWD index herd still on the loose in Louisiana, quarantine began on October 18, 2012, still ongoing, Lake Charles premises. 

http://www.chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/05/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-quarantine.html 




Monday, June 24, 2013 

The Effects of Chronic Wasting Disease on the Pennsylvania Cervid Industry Following its Discovery 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-effects-of-chronic-wasting-disease.html 



tss


----------



## terry

swampbuck62 said:


> Keith warren is not the only one, I have talked to many deer farmers who call BS on the junk science you post..
> 
> I was seriously thinking of farming Deer in TN [not for hunting] but they are so scared because of all lies and yes gonna say it again junk science that you can not even fence your land in and put deer in it.. you can however fence your land in and if any native deer are in there thats OK, talk about hypocritical..
> 
> And most farm raised deer and elk are treated as good or better then livestock..You should talk to Gary Nelson up at wild river whitetails, that man is doing it right. Now he does raise many of his to hunt and thats ok if you are into that I am not but to each his own..
> 
> BTW do you ever have a thought of your own or just post articles?







how many states have $465,000., and can quarantine and purchase there from, each cwd said infected farm, but how many states can afford this for all the cwd infected cervid game ranch type farms ??? 





Tuesday, December 20, 2011 



CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD WISCONSIN Almond Deer (Buckhorn Flats) Farm Update DECEMBER 2011 



The CWD infection rate was nearly 80%, the highest ever in a North American captive herd. 



RECOMMENDATION: That the Board approve the purchase of 80 acres of land for $465,000 for the Statewide Wildlife Habitat Program in Portage County and approve the restrictions on public use of the site. 



SUMMARY: 



http://dnr.wi.gov/about/nrb/2011/december/12-11-2b2.pdf 



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/12/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-wisconsin.html 





Thursday, July 11, 2013 

The New Hornographers: The Fight Over the Future of Texas Deer, Captive shooting pens, and the CWD TSE prion disease 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-new-hornographers-fight-over-future.html 



Saturday, June 29, 2013 

PENNSYLVANIA CAPTIVE CWD INDEX HERD MATE YELLOW *47 STILL RUNNING LOOSE IN INDIANA, YELLOW NUMBER 2 STILL MISSING, AND OTHERS ON THE RUN STILL IN LOUISIANA 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/06/pennsylvania-captive-cwd-index-herd.html 



Friday, December 14, 2012 

DEFRA U.K. What is the risk of Chronic Wasting Disease CWD being introduced into Great Britain? A Qualitative Risk Assessment October 2012 

snip... 

In the USA, under the Food and Drug Administrations BSE Feed Regulation (21 CFR 589.2000) most material (exceptions include milk, tallow, and gelatin) from deer and elk is prohibited for use in feed for ruminant animals. With regards to feed for non-ruminant animals, under FDA law, CWD positive deer may not be used for any animal feed or feed ingredients. For elk and deer considered at high risk for CWD, the FDA recommends that these animals do not enter the animal feed system. However, this recommendation is guidance and not a requirement by law. 

Animals considered at high risk for CWD include: 

1) animals from areas declared to be endemic for CWD and/or to be CWD eradication zones and 

2) deer and elk that at some time during the 60-month period prior to slaughter were in a captive herd that contained a CWD-positive animal. 

Therefore, in the USA, materials from cervids other than CWD positive animals may be used in animal feed and feed ingredients for non-ruminants. 

The amount of animal PAP that is of deer and/or elk origin imported from the USA to GB can not be determined, however, as it is not specified in TRACES. It may constitute a small percentage of the 8412 kilos of non-fish origin processed animal proteins that were imported from US into GB in 2011. 

Overall, therefore, it is considered there is a __greater than negligible risk___ that (nonruminant) animal feed and pet food containing deer and/or elk protein is imported into GB. 

There is uncertainty associated with this estimate given the lack of data on the amount of deer and/or elk protein possibly being imported in these products. 

snip... 

36% in 2007 (Almberg et al., 2011). In such areas, population declines of deer of up to 30 to 50% have been observed (Almberg et al., 2011). In areas of Colorado, the prevalence can be as high as 30% (EFSA, 2011). The clinical signs of CWD in affected adults are weight loss and behavioural changes that can span weeks or months (Williams, 2005). In addition, signs might include excessive salivation, behavioural alterations including a fixed stare and changes in interaction with other animals in the herd, and an altered stance (Williams, 2005). These signs are indistinguishable from cervids experimentally infected with bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE). Given this, if CWD was to be introduced into countries with BSE such as GB, for example, infected deer populations would need to be tested to differentiate if they were infected with CWD or BSE to minimise the risk of BSE entering the human food-chain via affected venison. 

snip... 

The rate of transmission of CWD has been reported to be as high as 30% and can approach 100% among captive animals in endemic areas (Safar et al., 2008). 

snip... 

In summary, in endemic areas, there is a medium probability that the soil and surrounding environment is contaminated with CWD prions and in a bioavailable form. In rural areas where CWD has not been reported and deer are present, there is a greater than negligible risk the soil is contaminated with CWD prion. 

snip... 

In summary, given the volume of tourists, hunters and servicemen moving between GB and North America, the probability of at least one person travelling to/from a CWD affected area and, in doing so, contaminating their clothing, footwear and/or equipment prior to arriving in GB is greater than negligible. For deer hunters, specifically, the risk is likely to be greater given the increased contact with deer and their environment. However, there is significant uncertainty associated with these estimates. 

snip... 

Therefore, it is considered that farmed and park deer may have a higher probability of exposure to CWD transferred to the environment than wild deer given the restricted habitat range and higher frequency of contact with tourists and returning GB residents. 

snip... 

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animal-diseases/files/qra_chronic-wasting-disease-121029.pdf 



SNIP...SEE ; 



Friday, December 14, 2012 

DEFRA U.K. What is the risk of Chronic Wasting Disease CWD being introduced into Great Britain? A Qualitative Risk Assessment October 2012 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/12/defra-uk-what-is-risk-of-chronic.html 




Tuesday, May 28, 2013 

Chronic Wasting Disease CWD quarantine Louisiana via CWD index herd Pennsylvania Update May 28, 2013 

6 doe from Pennsylvania CWD index herd still on the loose in Louisiana, quarantine began on October 18, 2012, still ongoing, Lake Charles premises. 

http://www.chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/05/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-quarantine.html 




Monday, June 24, 2013 

The Effects of Chronic Wasting Disease on the Pennsylvania Cervid Industry Following its Discovery 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-effects-of-chronic-wasting-disease.html 


According to Wisconsins White-Tailed Deer Trustee Dr. James Kroll, people who call for more public hunting opportunities are pining for socialism. 


He further states, (Public) Game management is the last bastion of communism. 


Game Management, says James Kroll, driving to his high-fenced, two-hundred-acre spread near Nacogdoches, is the last bastion of communism. 


Kroll, also known as Dr. Deer, is the director of the Forestry Resources Institute of Texas at Stephen F. Austin State University, and the management he is referring to is the sort practiced by the State of Texas. 


The 55-year-old Kroll is the leading light in the field of private deer management as a means to add value to the land. His belief is so absolute that some detractors refer to him as Dr. Dough, implying that his eye is on the bottom line more than on the natural world. 


Kroll, who has been the foremost proponent of deer ranching in Texas for more than thirty years, doesnt mind the controversy and certainly doesnt fade in the heat. People who call for more public lands are cocktail conservationists, he says, who are really pining for socialism. He calls national parks wildlife ghettos and flatly accuses the government of gross mismanagement. He argues that his relatively tiny acreage, marked by eight-foot fences and posted signs warning off would-be poachers, is a better model for keeping whats natural natural while making money off the land. 


snip... 


What does this all mean? 

My initial reaction, which is one that I predicted when Kroll was named to the states deer trustee position, is that his teams final recommendations  if implemented  will be heavily skewed toward the states larger landowners (500+ acres) and folks who own small parcels in areas comprised mostly of private land. It is also my prediction that the final recommendations (again, if implemented) will do little, if anything, to improve deer herds and deer hunting on Wisconsins 5.7 million acres of public land. Where does this leave the public-land hunter? It will suck to be you, said one deer manager who asked to remain anonymous out of fear for his job. The resources and efforts will go toward improving the private land sector. This is all about turning deer hunting away from the Public Land Doctrine and more toward a European-style of management  like they have in Texas. 




http://www.texasmonthly.com/story/which-side-fence-are-you 




Friday, June 01, 2012 

*** TEXAS DEER CZAR TO WISCONSIN ASK TO EXPLAIN COMMENTS 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/texas-deer-czar-to-wisconsin-ask-to.html 




Monday, February 11, 2013 

TEXAS CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD Four New Positives Found in Trans Pecos 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/02/texas-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-four.html 


tss


----------



## terry

swampbuck62 said:


> And probably the BIGGEST LIE...
> 
> *Myth: Farm deer escape pens and infect wild deer with CWD*
> 
> Blaming CWD on deer farming is either dishonest or ignorant. Maryland, New Mexico, Virginia and Wyoming all have documented cases of CWD, yet none of these states have a farmed elk or deer industry.
> North Dakota and West Virginia have found CWD in the wild, while their farmed industry has tested thousands of animals, and all have been negative.
> The simple truth is that farmed deer are tested, monitored and documented more heavily and frequently than wild deer, so it makes sense that, if the disease exists, we will find it more often where we test. But because we find it there doesn&#8217;t mean the disease is more prevalent there, it just means our testing and management controls are better there. To reach any other conclusion is simply lazy junk science or it&#8217;s intentional misinformation.
> Deer farming is one of the fastest growing industries in rural America, and the industry itself has lobbied legislators for 12 years in attempt to establish a national CWD rule.
> The deer industry is nothing to fear, and whitetail deer, in particular offer a unique solution to some of the problems we face today. When you get past the propaganda and realize that raising deer can simultaneously educate and inspire our youth about the outdoors, give economic hope for family farmers, bring jobs to industry-starved rural communities and help preserve our American outdoor traditions, the deer industry should be welcomed by all sportsmen.



now, some facts on these shooting pens, and their escapes into the wild...


cwd &#8211; cervid captive livestock escapes, loose and on the run in the wild... 



Friday, July 20, 2012 

CWD found for first time in Iowa at hunting preserve 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/07/cwd-found-for-first-time-in-iowa-at.html 


Friday, September 21, 2012 

Chronic Wasting Disease CWD raises concerns about deer farms in Iowa 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/09/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-raises.html 


Friday, December 14, 2012 

IOWA Second Deer Positive for CWD at Davis County Hunting Preserve Captive Shooting Pen 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/12/iowa-second-deer-positive-for-cwd-at.html 


Wednesday, September 05, 2012 

Additional Facility in Pottawatamie County Iowa Under Quarantine for CWD after 5 deer test positive 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/09/additional-facility-in-pottawatamie.html 


Wednesday, August 21, 2013 

IOWA DNR EMERGENCY CONSENT ORDER IN THE MATTER OF TOM & LINDA BRAKKE D/B/A PINE RIDGE HUNTING LODGE UPDATE AUGUST 21, 2013 

15. On April 26, 2013, the Brakkes hand-delivered a notice to the DNR&#8217;s Chief of Law Enforcement Bureau, notifying the DNR that they would no longer operate a hunting preserve on the Quarantined Premises. The Brakkes did not reveal any plans to remove the fence around the Quarantined Premises or to remove the gates to and from the Quarantined Premises in this April 26, 2013 letter. 

16. On June 3, 2013, DNR became aware that sections of the exterior fence surrounding the Quarantined Premises had been removed and that some, if not all, of the exterior gates to and from the Quarantined Premises were open. 

17. On June 4, 2013, DNR received reports from the public in the area that four wild deer were observed inside the Quarantined Premises. 

18. On June 5, 2013, DNR conducted a fence inspection, after gaining approval from surrounding landowners, and confirmed that the fenced had been cut or removed in at least four separate locations; that the fence had degraded and was failing to maintain the enclosure around the Quarantined Premises in at least one area; that at least three gates had been opened; and that deer tracks were visible in and around one of the open areas in the sand on both sides of the fence, evidencing movement of deer into the Quarantined Premises. 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/08/iowa-dnr-emergency-consent-order-in.html 


Thursday, October 11, 2012 

Pennsylvania Confirms First Case CWD Adams County Captive Deer Tests Positive 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/10/pennsylvania-confirms-first-case-cwd.html 


Tuesday, June 11, 2013 

CWD GONE WILD, More cervid escapees from more shooting pens on the loose in Pennsylvania 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/06/cwd-gone-wild-more-cervid-escapees-from.html 


Saturday, June 29, 2013 

PENNSYLVANIA CAPTIVE CWD INDEX HERD MATE YELLOW *47 STILL RUNNING LOOSE IN INDIANA, YELLOW NUMBER 2 STILL MISSING, AND OTHERS ON THE RUN STILL IN LOUISIANA 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/06/pennsylvania-captive-cwd-index-herd.html 


Tuesday, May 28, 2013 

Chronic Wasting Disease CWD quarantine Louisiana via CWD index herd Pennsylvania Update May 28, 2013 

6 doe from Pennsylvania CWD index herd still on the loose in Louisiana, quarantine began on October 18, 2012, still ongoing, Lake Charles premises. 

http://www.chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/05/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-quarantine.html 


Monday, June 24, 2013 

The Effects of Chronic Wasting Disease on the Pennsylvania Cervid Industry Following its Discovery 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-effects-of-chronic-wasting-disease.html 


Sunday, January 06, 2013 

USDA TO PGC ONCE CAPTIVES ESCAPE "it&#8216;s no longer its business.&#8221; 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/01/usda-to-pgc-once-captives-escape-its-no.html 


Friday, October 26, 2012 

CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD PENNSYLVANIA GAME FARMS, URINE ATTRACTANT PRODUCTS, BAITING, AND MINERAL LICKS 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/10/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd.html 


Earl Ray Tomblin, Governor Frank Jezioro, Director 

News Release: November 4, 2011

Facebook: WV Commerce - State Parks

Hoy Murphy, Public Information Officer (304) 957-9365 [email protected] Contact: Curtis Taylor, Wildlife Resources Section Chief 304-558-2771 [email protected] 

Elk escape from captive cervid facility in Pennsylvania near West Virginia border

SOUTH CHARLESTON, W.Va. &#8211; The West Virginia Division of Natural Resources (WVDNR) has confirmed with officials from the Pennsylvania Department of Agriculture (PDA) that at least two elk, including one adult bull and one cow, have escaped from a captive cervid facility (deer and elk farms) in Greene County, Pa. Greene County shares a common border with Marshall, Wetzel and Monongalia counties in West Virginia. The elk escaped from a captive cervid facility located approximately three miles from the West Virginia-Pennsylvania border.

The PDA regulates captive cervid facilities in Pennsylvania. A representative of the agency was unaware if the recent escaped elk were tagged. The WVDNR regulates captive cervid facilities in West Virginia. In West Virginia, all captive cervids in breeding facilities must be ear-tagged, and there are currently no reported elk escapes from any facility in West Virginia.

A bull elk has been seen recently in Wetzel County, W.Va., according to WVDNR officials. There have been no reports of cow elk sightings in either Wetzel County, W.Va., or Greene County, Pa. No free-ranging wild elk live within 150 miles of Wetzel County. The elk sighted in Wetzel County is likely the escaped animal from the captive facility in Pennsylvania.

Contact between escaped captive deer or elk and free-ranging white-tailed deer increases the risk of disease transmission from the captive animals to the native herd, according WVDNR biologists. The movement and/or escape of captive deer and elk increases this risk of contact and are one of the many possible modes of transmission for Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) from captive cervids to free-ranging white-tailed deer. 

The State of Missouri recently documented CWD in a captive cervid facility. Texas Parks and Wildlife had to euthanize a large captive deer herd after illegal importation of white-tailed deer from a captive facility in Arkansas. 

&#8220;Monitoring and protecting West Virginia&#8217;s deer herd from CWD and other diseases is crucial to West Virginia&#8217;s economy and its natural resources,&#8221; said WVDNR Director Frank Jezioro. &#8220;Deer hunting provides tremendous recreational opportunities for hunters and wildlife viewers, has a large economic impact on its rural communities, and brings in many out-of-state hunters each season to West Virginia.&#8221;

WVDNR advises residents in Marshall, Wetzel and Monongalia counties to contact the Farmington District Office at 304-825-6787 if they see an elk in these counties. Hunters are reminded that it is illegal to harvest any free-ranging elk in West Virginia.

**DNR** 

http://www.wvdnr.gov/2011news/11news217.shtm 


Captive deer escape, create some concern Permalink: Captive deer escape, create some concern 

by Bob kellam , Posted to Fishing Buddy on 05/03/2006 06:52 AM | Captive deer escape, create some concern By RICHARD HINTON Bismarck Tribune 

Eleven captive white-tailed deer escaped from a landowner's enclosure south of Bismarck over the weekend, leading to concerns about the potential spread of disease among wild deer inhabiting MacLean Bottoms.

State veterinarian Susan Keller alerted North Dakota Game and Fish Department biologists about the escape by an e-mail sent on Monday.

"(One) of the deer has returned," Keller wrote in the e-mail. "The owner has ordered CWD sample cups by overnight air and hopes to be able to destroy the escaped deer and test them for CWD."

Keller and deputy state veterinarian Beth Carlson were attending meetings on Tuesday and were not available for comment. 

Keller's e-mail identified the landowner as Gerald Landsberger.

"I'm trying to find the problem," he said Tuesday. "It was caused by a stray dog, and I'm trying to find the owner. If word gets out, nobody will 'fess up."

Asked how many whitetails still were missing, he said, "I have nothing else to say at this time."

The concern is having deer that have been confined get loose and mix with wild deer. "That's why the Board of Animal Health has regulations regarding that," said Bill Jensen, a NDGFD big-game biologist.

"Those deer are in a prime river bottom area. It's scary when penned deer mingle with wild deer, especially in an area where we have a pretty high deer density," said Jeb Williams, NDGFD outreach biologist.

Chronic wasting disease is just one concern.

"There are so many unknowns," Williams said.

Ten of the captive deer have small tags in their ears, and one doe has a large white dangle tag in the ear, Keller wrote in her e-mail.

Under current Board of Animal Health policies, the owner of the loose deer has 10 days to recover them, said Greg Link, NDGFD assistant wildlife division chief, who also sits on the nontraditional livestock advisory council.

After that, the Board of Animal Health notifies NDGFD or USDA Wildlife Services that the 10 days are up, and "if you see these deer with the ear tags, dispatch them," Link explained. Tissue samples for CWD testing are taken from any of the deer that are found and killed.

There is no fine unless the owner was not in compliance, Link added. 

http://www.oahewings.com/forums/captive_deer_escape_create_some_concern?app_p=1 


Monday, June 11, 2012 

OHIO Captive deer escapees and non-reporting 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/ohio-captive-deer-escapees-and-non.html 


Friday, September 28, 2012 

Stray elk renews concerns about deer farm security Minnesota 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/09/stray-elk-renews-concerns-about-deer.html 


Sunday, January 27, 2013 

Indiana 6 deer missing from farm pose health risk to state herds 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/01/indiana-6-deer-missing-from-farm-pose.html 


Thursday, August 08, 2013 

Characterization of the first case of naturally occurring chronic wasting disease in a captive red deer (Cervus elaphus) in North America

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/08/characterization-of-first-case-of.html 


Tuesday, April 16, 2013 

Cervid Industry Unites To Set Direction for CWD Reform and seem to ignore their ignorance and denial in their role in spreading Chronic Wasting Disease 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/04/cervid-industry-unites-to-set-direction.html 


Tuesday, December 18, 2012 

A Growing Threat How deer breeding could put public trust wildlife at risk 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/12/a-growing-threat-how-deer-breeding.html 


Friday, December 14, 2012 

DEFRA U.K. What is the risk of Chronic Wasting Disease CWD being introduced into Great Britain? A Qualitative Risk Assessment October 2012 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/12/defra-uk-what-is-risk-of-chronic.html 



According to Wisconsin&#8217;s White-Tailed Deer Trustee Dr. James Kroll, people who call for more public hunting opportunities are &#8220;pining for socialism.&#8221; 

He further states, &#8220;(Public) Game management is the last bastion of communism.&#8221; 

&#8220;Game Management,&#8221; says James Kroll, driving to his high-fenced, two-hundred-acre spread near Nacogdoches, &#8220;is the last bastion of communism.&#8221; 

Kroll, also known as Dr. Deer, is the director of the Forestry Resources Institute of Texas at Stephen F. Austin State University, and the &#8220;management&#8221; he is referring to is the sort practiced by the State of Texas. 

The 55-year-old Kroll is the leading light in the field of private deer management as a means to add value to the land. His belief is so absolute that some detractors refer to him as Dr. Dough, implying that his eye is on the bottom line more than on the natural world. 

Kroll, who has been the foremost proponent of deer ranching in Texas for more than thirty years, doesn&#8217;t mind the controversy and certainly doesn&#8217;t fade in the heat. People who call for more public lands are &#8220;cocktail conservationists,&#8221; he says, who are really pining for socialism. He calls national parks &#8220;wildlife ghettos&#8221; and flatly accuses the government of gross mismanagement. He argues that his relatively tiny acreage, marked by eight-foot fences and posted signs warning off would-be poachers, is a better model for keeping what&#8217;s natural natural while making money off the land. 

snip... 

What does this all mean? 

My initial reaction, which is one that I predicted when Kroll was named to the state&#8217;s deer trustee position, is that his team&#8217;s final recommendations &#8212; if implemented &#8212; will be heavily skewed toward the state&#8217;s larger landowners (500+ acres) and folks who own small parcels in areas comprised mostly of private land. It is also my prediction that the final recommendations (again, if implemented) will do little, if anything, to improve deer herds and deer hunting on Wisconsin&#8217;s 5.7 million acres of public land. Where does this leave the public-land hunter? &#8220;It will suck to be you,&#8221; said one deer manager who asked to remain anonymous out of fear for his job. &#8220;The resources and efforts will go toward improving the private land sector. This is all about turning deer hunting away from the Public Land Doctrine and more toward a European-style of management &#8212; like they have in Texas.&#8221; 

http://www.texasmonthly.com/story/which-side-fence-are-you 



Friday, June 01, 2012 

*** TEXAS DEER CZAR TO WISCONSIN ASK TO EXPLAIN COMMENTS 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/texas-deer-czar-to-wisconsin-ask-to.html 



Thursday, July 11, 2013 

The New Hornographers: The Fight Over the Future of Texas Deer, Captive shooting pens, and the CWD TSE prion disease 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-new-hornographers-fight-over-future.html 



Thursday, June 13, 2013 

WISCONSIN DEER FARMING Chronic Wasting Disease CWD DATCP 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/06/wisconsin-deer-farming-chronic-wasting.html 



Saturday, February 04, 2012 

Wisconsin 16 MONTH age limit on testing dead deer Game Farm CWD Testing Protocol Needs To Be Revised 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-16-age-limit-on-testing-dead.html 



Monday, January 16, 2012 

9 GAME FARMS IN WISCONSIN TEST POSITIVE FOR CWD 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/01/9-game-farms-in-wisconsin-test-positive.html 


see full text and more here ; 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/12/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-wisconsin.html 


captive cervids on the loose, will be continued...


----------



## terry

terry said:


> now, some facts on these shooting pens, and their escapes into the wild...
> 
> 
> cwd  cervid captive livestock escapes, loose and on the run in the wild...
> 
> snip...
> 
> captive cervids on the loose, will be continued...



captive cervids on the loose, continued...part 2



Monday, January 16, 2012 

9 GAME FARMS IN WISCONSIN TEST POSITIVE FOR CWD 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/01/9-game-farms-in-wisconsin-test-positive.html 


see full text and more here ; 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/12/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-wisconsin.html 



2010 WISCONSIN CAPTIVE DEER ESCAPES 


There were 26 reported escape incidents so far this year, this amounted to 20 actual confirmed escape incidents because 3 were previously reported, 2 were confirmed as wild deer, and 1 incident was not confirmed. ... snip... C. & D. Captive Cervid and Law Enforcement Update (11:10 AM)- Warden Pete Dunn gave the captive cervid farm update. There were 26 reported escape incidents so far this year, this amounted to 20 actual confirmed escape incidents because 3 were previously reported, 2 were confirmed as wild deer, and 1 incident was not confirmed. Approximately 30% of these escapes were caused by gates being left open and the other 70% resulted from bad fencing or fence related issues. The 20 actual confirmed escape incidents amounted to 77 total animals. 50 of the escaped animals were recovered or killed and 27 were not recovered and remain unaccounted for. Last year the CWD Committee passed a resolution to require double gates, but this has not gone into effect yet. Questions were raised by the committee about double fencing requirements? Pete responded that double fencing has not been practical or accepted by the industry. The DNR has the authority to do fence inspections. ?If a fence fails to pass the inspection the fencing certificate can be revoked and the farmer can be issued a citation. This year three citations and one warning have been issued for escapes. Pete reviewed the reporting requirements for escape incidents that these must be reported within 24 hours. The farmer then has 72 hours to recover the animals or else it will affect the farms herd status and ability to move animals. Davin proposed in the 15 year CWD Plan that the DNR take total control and regulatory authority over all deer farm fencing. Larry Gohlke asked Pete about the reliability for reporting escapes? Pete said that the majority of escapes were reported by the farmer, but it is very difficult to determine when an escape actually occurred. Pete said that they are more concerned that an escape is reported and not that it is reported at the exact time that it happened. 


http://dnr.wi.gov/about/wcc/Documents/Minutes/2010/CWD_Committee_2010.pdf 




The Wisconsin DNR has issued a report on the results of an audit of the deer farms in their state. This is a very interesting report and sheds light on the operation of these facilities. A couple of interesting findings is that DNR investigators documented the escape of 436 deer into the wild from game farms. These escapes are from approximately 1/3 of the deer facilities in the state. Additionally, several cash transactions were uncovered where the required shipping tags were not used and record keeping ranged from very meticulous to trying to rely on memory. At one facility, investigators found partially burnt records in a trashcan. The complete report can be downloaded at: http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/es/enforcement/docs/DeerFarmAudit.pdf. 

Attempts in the legislature of Montana to negate or change the citizen vote to ban game farms continue. Previously, several bills to overturn the ban had been introduced or discussed. Citizen response has been to maintain the ban. Current efforts are to provide a buy out to the operators of the remaining facilities. The latest bill, introduced by Representative Jim Peterson would provide funds to pay farmers up to $6,000 per animal. The bill will be heard in the Montana Agriculture Committee, which has been friendly to operators in the past.


http://www.wdin.org/documents/CWD Updates/Update 33.pdf



In brief, the audits revealed:


 The majority of whitetail deer farm fences were in compliance with state laws; however, 77 farms were found to be in violation of fence specifications. As with any other problem, violations were handled on a case by case basis taking into account all of the circumstances.

 Deer farms contained at least 16,070 deer.

 Most deer farmers reported they have not experienced problems with escapes; however, 182 deer farmers reported escapes or intentional releases into the wild.

 Deer farmers reported at least 436 escaped deer that had not been recovered or returned to farms.

 Twenty-four deer farms were unlicensed.

 Records maintained by deer farm operators ranged from meticulous documentation to relying on memory.

 Wardens discovered a variety of law violations during the course of the audit and inspection process, some of which they did not have jurisdiction to pursue.

 Tracking of individual deer without individual identification was almost impossible.

 Over the past three years at least 1,222 deer died on deer farms due to various reasons. Disease testing was not performed nor required on the majority of deer.


http://www.cwd-info.org/pdf/DeerFarmAudit.pdf



Thursday, February 09, 2012 

50 GAME FARMS IN USA INFECTED WITH CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/50-game-farms-to-date-in-usa-infected.html 


how many states have $465,000., and can quarantine and purchase there from, each cwd said infected farm, but how many states can afford this for all the cwd infected cervid game ranch type farms ??? 

Tuesday, December 20, 2011 

CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD WISCONSIN Almond Deer (Buckhorn Flats) Farm Update DECEMBER 2011 

The CWD infection rate was nearly 80%, the highest ever in a North American captive herd. 

RECOMMENDATION: That the Board approve the purchase of 80 acres of land for $465,000 for the Statewide Wildlife Habitat Program in Portage County and approve the restrictions on public use of the site. 

SUMMARY: 

http://dnr.wi.gov/about/nrb/2011/december/12-11-2b2.pdf 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/12/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-wisconsin.html 



i have included in this report, SOME HISTORY ON CAPTIVE SHOOTING PENS IN NORTH AMERICA, AND CWD THERE FROM... 



captive cervids on the loose, will be continued in part 3...


----------



## terry

terry said:


> captive cervids on the loose, continued...part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have included in this report, SOME HISTORY ON CAPTIVE SHOOTING PENS IN NORTH AMERICA, AND CWD THERE FROM...
> 
> 
> 
> captive cervids on the loose, will be continued in part 3...







i have included in this report, SOME HISTORY ON CAPTIVE SHOOTING PENS IN NORTH AMERICA, AND CWD THERE FROM... 


Elk & game farming in other states Utah Fish and Game Dept

The state of Utah has little experience with big game farming. In an effort to understand elk and game farming, the Division has contacted other states that allow elk farming. The following are some of the problems other states associate with elk farming reported to the Division: MONTANA Karen Zachiem with Montana Parks and Wildlife reported that Montana allows game farming. Initial regulations were inadequate to protect the state's wildlife resources. The state has tried to tighten up regulations related to game farming, resulting in a series of lawsuits against the state from elk ranchers. Zachiem reported that the tightening of regulations was in response to the discovery of TB in wildlife (elk, deer, and coyotes) surrounding a TB infected game farm. TB has been found on several game farms in Montana. Also, they have had problems with wildlife entering game farms as well as game farm animals escaping the farms. Finally, there has been a growth in shooting ranches in Montana. Game farmers allow hunters to come into enclosures to kill trophy game farm animals, raising the issues of fair chase and hunting ethics. WASHINGTON Rolph Johnson with the Washington Department of Fish and Wildlife, reported that Washington allows game farming, but it is strictly regulated to safeguard wildlife. Washington opposed the law when first proposed for the following reasons: introduction of disease and parasites; hybridization of wildlife species; habitat loss; health risks to humans, wildlife, and livestock; and state responsibility to recover or destroy escaped elk. Game farming is not cost effective due to the restrictions needed to prevent these problems. NEW MEXICO Jerry Macacchini, with New Mexico Game and Fish, reported that New Mexico has problems with game farming and a moratorium on elk and game farming has been imposed by the state at the request of its citizens. Problems identified in the moratorium were: escaped game farm animals; theft of native elk herds; and disease. OREGON Dan Edwards, with Oregon Fish and Wildlife, reported that Oregon has very little elk farming and is now prohibited by regulation. The elk farms that are in operation existed prior to the adoption of game farm regulations. Individuals who want to elk farm, must buy out an existing elk farm owner. Elk farms are no longer permitted due to, "...current and imminent threats to Oregon's native deer and elk herds and social and economic values.'' Oregon has documented numerous game farm animals that have escapeed from private game farms. Concerns about elk farming arose during public elk management meetings. The impacts of privately held cervids on publicly owned wildlife were a recurring issue throughout the elk management process. Key issues included: disease and parasites; escape and interbreeding of domestic animals with native wildlife; illegal kills for meat; and theft of public wildlife. WYOMING Harry Harju, assistant wildlife chief with Wyoming Fish and Game, reported that elk or game farming is now prohibited in Wyoming. Only one game ranch exists in Wyoming, which was operating before the passage of the law. The state of Wyoming was sued by several game breeders associations for not allowing elk farming. The game breeders lost their suit in the United States Court of Appeals, Tenth Circuit. The court maintained that the state had authority to regulate commerce and protect wildlife. Wyoming has had problems with big game farming originating in surrounding states. Wyoming has documented the harvest of red deer and their hybrids during elk hunts on the Snowy Mountain range that borders Colorado. Wyoming speculates that the red deer were escapees from Colorado game farms. Hybridization is viewed as threat to the genetic integrity of Wyoming's wild elk population. In a public hearing, the public voted against game farms in the state of Wyoming. Wyoming's Cattlemen's Association and Department of Agriculture opposed elk and big game farms, as well, particularly due to disease risks. Brucellosis is a major problem for wildlife and livestock in the Yellowstone Basin. 

NEVADA Nevada reports that big game farms are allowed in Nevada. Nevada has not had any problems as a result of big game farms. However, Nevada has only one big game farm in the entire state and it is a reindeer farm. IDAHO Wildlife Chief Tom Rienecker reported that Idaho Fish and Game once regulated elk farming in their state, but lost jurisdiction of elk farming to the Department of Agriculture as a result of pressure from elk farmers. Idaho has 20-30 big game ranches. Idaho has had problems with escapes and several law enforcement cases have been filed against suspects who have taken calves out of the wild for elk farming purposes. Disease has not been a problem for Idaho. COLORADO John Seidel, with Colorado Division of Wildlife, reported that the Division used to regulate big game farming until the big game breeders association petitioned for the Department of Agriculture to assume authority over big game farming because too many citations were issued to elk farms for violations. Colorado experienced numerous poaching incidents with elk calves from the wild and theft of whole herds of wild elk captured in private farms. Seidel reported that some of the larger "elk shooting ranches" have been investigated and charged with capturing wild herds of elk within the shooting preserve fences. Seidel reported that there have been documented problems with disease (TB); escaped hybrids and exotics; intrusion of rutting wild elk into game farms; massive recapture efforts for escapees and intruders; and loss of huge tracts of land fenced for shooting preserves/ranches. Based on their experiences, the Colorado Division of Wildlife wishes they did not have big game farms in Colorado. Seidel believes that CEBA would fight hard to open Utah to elk farming to provide a market for breeding stock in Utah ($3,000 & up for a bull and $8,000 & up for a breeding cow). ARIZONA The Arizona Game and Fish Department reports that elk farming is legal in Arizona but the agency would not allow it if they had to do it all over again. Arizona reported the loss of huge blocks of land to fencing and some disease problems. ALBERTA, CANADA Alberta has allowed elk farming for a number of years. To date, Alberta has spent $10,000,000 and destroyed 2,000 elk in an unsuccessful attempt to control the spread of tuberculosis. Based upon the game farming experiences of these states, their recommendation to Utah was not to allow elk farming. OTHER The Division has contacted several state and federal veterinarians. The opinions of some agricultural veterinarians differed from wildlife veterinarians. Some veterinarians endorsed elk farming with the right regulatory safeguards. Other veterinarians opposed elk farming due to the risks to wildlife and livestock. This issue needs a more comprehensive review. The Division also contacted a Special Agent with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service who conducted a covert investigation in Colorado to gather intelligence on elk farming and detect poaching activity of wild elk. Although poaching was not detected, the agent described his experience with pyramid schemes in elk sales; lack of a meat market; falsification of veterinarian records for farmed elk; escapes and intrusions between wild and captive elk; inadequate inspections by brand inspectors; transportation of TB infected elk; and the temperament of the elk themselves. The Colorado Elk Breeders Association (CEBA) told the Division that CEBA did not approve of elk poaching and has turned in fellow elk farmers for poaching live elk calves from the wild. 

CEBA told Utah legislators that the Colorado Division of Wildlife did not like elk ranching at first, but has come to see that elk farming is not as bad as they originally thought it would be. The Colorado Division of Wildlife disagreed with CEBA's perception of their relationship. 

Keep 'em wild: Montana should ban canned hunts. Whitefish elk farm draws fire from hunters, biologists By STEVE THOMPSON Missoula Independent, also the Whitefish Pilot 13 Sep 1998 Ph: 406/862-3795 Fax: 406/862-5344

"Although not everyone sees it the same way, Kalispell legislator Bob Spoklie says his controversial plan to develop an elk shooting gallery on 160 acres near Whitefish is rooted in the richest of Montana traditions-private property, pleasure and profit. Flaring like a bull elk in rut, Spoklie rages against those who disagree with his intentions. "These are not public wildlife," Spoklie told me angrily. "These are our animals and not anyone else's. We'll do as we please." If his political opponents succeed in banning canned elk hunts, Spoklie warns, the next step will be to eliminate all public hunting. "That's the real agenda here," he said. 

By contrast, next door in Wyoming, the suggestion that Rocky Mountain elk can be penned, hand-fed and then shot is more than a disgusting notion. It's illegal. In fact, the Cowboy State has gone so far as to prohibit all private game farms. Utah also prohibits canned elk hunts. Listening to Spoklie, one might be convinced that Utah and Wyoming are governed by a bunch of socialist, animal-rights activists. But the truth is those states are hardly run by left-wing zealots. Rather, lawmakers there have chosen to honor a Western tradition as deeply rooted as Spoklie's rather crass libertarianism. 

This conservation heritage was pioneered by Theodore Roosevelt and others who established wildlife as a public commons. Wildlife laws in those states seek to protect hunters' fair-chase pursuit of healthy, free-ranging game. According to Dick Sadler, a long-time Democratic legislator in Wyoming now retired, elk hunting farms violate the very spirit of the West. In the 1970s, he joined forces with Republican John Turner to pass landmark legislation which banned game farms. Sadler and Turner had researched game farms in other states, and they came away with a bitter taste. 

Spoklie, however, says elk and other big game have been converted to private livestock around the world. "Montana is so far behind that we think we're leading," he says. As the founder of the Montana Alternative Livestock Association, Spoklie is clearly frustrated about the clamor surrounding his attempts to domesticate elk in Whitefish. But then he has been one of the chief lobbyists for the game farm industry. Due in large part to his influence, Montana legislators have resisted attempts to copy Wyoming's game farm ban, including former Florence Senator Terry Klampe's proposed moratorium in 1995. 

But Sadler, a lifelong hunter, offers the following evidence for what's wrong with canned hunting: "I saw a film of one of those canned hunts in Michigan, where the guys get up and have a big breakfast, put on their hunting clothes, walk outside, shoot the animals in an enclosure and then congratulate themselves. "That was one of the most disgusting things I've ever seen." 

As the proposal to ban game farms wound through the Wyoming legislature, though, Sadler focused on more pragmatic arguments. Today, he still complains about the threat of disease transmission to wild animals, genetic pollution and loss of habitat to enclosures. 

It was the Republican Turner, who later became George Bush's Fish and Wildlife Service director, who invoked the West's sporting heritage. "Turner's argument to the legislature was that you can't take a magnificent animal like an elk and allow some slob to shoot it inside a fence," Sadler says. Ultimately, most Wyoming legislators agreed that it just wasn't proper to domesticate and commercialize a wild animal like elk. 

To Spoklie's dismay, the debate locally is getting louder, and his loudest opponents are sportsmen. Making the biggest waves are the Montana Wildlife Federation, the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation, Orion: The Hunter's Institute, and a coalition of neighbors and hunters in the Whitefish area. 

Orion's founder Jim Posewitz, a retired wildlife biologist, says canned hunts jeopardize public acceptance of the real thing. A leading advocate of "fair chase" hunting, which emphasizes the almost sacred relationship between hunter and prey, Posewitz argues that the majority of non-hunting Americans will tolerate hunting only if it is conducted with the highest ethics. "Game farms are an abomination," he says. 

Spoklie, an appointed lawmaker who recently lost the Republican primary election, dismisses such statements as "differences of philosophy" that don't stack up against private property rights. If someone's willing to pay thousands of dollars to shoot a penned elk, then that's good both for him and Montana's economy, he says. 

Karen Zackheim, game farm coordinator for the state Department of Fish, Wildlife and Parks, says the issue goes beyond philosophy. The most pressing statewide concern, she says, is chronic wasting, an elk version of mad cow disease. The little known disease, for which there is neither a test nor a cure, recently killed captive elk in several Western states and has spread to wild game in some places. Zackheim also has identified other potential problems with the Spoklie elk farm. 

Spoklie makes it clear that Zackheim and others should butt out. And some Montana lawmakers seem willing to listen to him, having recently stripped state wildlife officials of some oversight responsibilities. Now, Spoklie would prefer even less state oversight, including his permit application currently under review. 

For Montanans, ultimately, the choice looms between the competing visions offered by Bob Spoklie and our Western neighbors. Montana lawmakers should follow Wyoming's lead and remove our wildlife heritage from the private marketplace. For the sake of both the hunter and the hunted, private elk farms should be banned." 

http://www.mad-cow.org/99feb_cwd_special.html 


Bad news on game farm elk Dr. Holland, South Dakota State Veterinarian 20 Dec 98 news release


Some initial SD data released by Dr. Holland, SD State Veterinarian was verified with two of his colleagues. There are 39 game farm elk in South Dakota with confirmed chronic wasting disease in 1998, out of 179 tested (22%). There are 4 or 5 herds involved - all are from game farm animals, none are from the fall hunt. The total number of elk studied is not yet available for wild elk. Two white-tail deer are also affected, also captive animals. 


http://www.mad-cow.org/dec98_late_news.html#ddd 


Tue, 23 Jun 1998 (AP)

HELENA- A debilitating disease that showed up in an elk transported from a Montana game farm to Oklahoma has prompted a protective quarantine at two game farms, State Veterinarian Arnold Gertonson said Monday. One is the Kesler Game Farm near Philipsburg, where the elk was sold, and the other is near Hardin where other Kesler elk have been shipped, Gertonson said. 

The infected elk was shipped two years ago, and Gertonson said it is unknown if the fatal disease was present in the elk then. "The disease has a long incubation of unknown duration," Gertonson said of chronic wasting disease. It causes deer and elk to waste away and die. 


http://www.mad-cow.org/june_98_end.html#xxx


There are now at least 5 known captive research facilities and at least 3 zoos and 5 game farms involved in CWD, all traceable if you want to shipments of animals out of Ft. Collins. These are: 

1. Sybille Wildlife Research and Education Center, Visitor Center and Wildlife Viewing Sites - on Hwy. 34, about 28 miles SW from I25 exit south of Wheatland State of Wyoming - Game and Fish Department - Sybille Visitor Center 2362 Highway 34 Wheatland State WY 82201 Phone 307-322-2784 from 4 

2. Kremmling. Colorado State University - Cooperative Extension - Grand County PO. Box 475 Kremmling State CO 80459 Phone 303-724-3436 from 1 

3. Meeker. Colorado State University - Cooperative Extension - Rio Blanco County 779 Sulphur Creek Road, Box 270 City Meeker CO 81641 Phone 303-878-4093 from 1 

4. Main Ft. Collins facility. State of Colorado - Division of Wildlife - Wildlife Research Center State of Colorado - Division of Wildlife - Wildlife Research Center 317 West Prospect City Fort Collins CO 80526 Phone 970-484-2836 

5. Wild Animal Disease Center, CSU, Ft. Collins exchanging cervids with 4 

6. Denver zoo receiving mule deer from 4 

7. Toronto zoo receiving mule deer from 4 

8. Wyoming zoo receiving mule deer from 1 

9. South Dakota game farm receiving calf elk from 1 or 4 [?] 

10. Regina, Saskatchewan game farm receiving South Dakota elk, 27 April, 1996 confirmation. from 9 

11. 12 cases of CWD reported now from S. Dakota, at least 2 different herds, seemingly 3-4 game farms, from 1 and 4. 


http://www.mad-cow.org/elk_cwd.html#yyy 


http://www.mad-cow.org/99feb_cwd_special.html#ccc 


http://www.mad-cow.org/99feb_cwd_special.html#ggg 


http://www.mad-cow.org/99feb_cwd_special.html#ggg 



captive cervids on the loose, will be continued in part 4...


----------



## terry

terry said:


> i have included in this report, SOME HISTORY ON CAPTIVE SHOOTING PENS IN NORTH AMERICA, AND CWD THERE FROM...
> 
> snip...
> 
> 
> captive cervids on the loose, will be continued in part 4...




captive cervids on the loose, part 4 final for now...



CWD mortality 

CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE: IMPLICATIONS AND CHALLENGES FOR WILDLIFE MANAGERS

Excerpted and modified from a paper presented at the 67th North American Wildlife and Natural Resources Conference, April 2002. By Elizabeth S. Williams, Michael W. Miller and E. Tom Thorne. Original paper may be accessed through the Bibliography. 

Chronic wasting disease can reach remarkably high prevalence in captive cervid populations. In one infected research facility, more than 90% of mule deer resident for >2 years died or were euthanized while suffering from CWD. Recently, high CWD prevalence (about 50%) has been demonstrated via immunohistochemistry in white-tailed deer confined in association with an infected Nebraska elk farm. Among captive elk, CWD was the primary cause of adult mortality (five of seven, 71%; four of 23, 23%) in two research herds (Miller et al. 1998) and high prevalence (59%) was detected by immunohistochemistry in a group of 17 elk slaughtered from an infected farm herd.

To estimate prevalence in infected free-ranging populations, tissues from deer and elk harvested by hunters in CWD-endemic areas have been collected and examined at random. Within endemic areas, prevalence of preclinical CWD, based on immunohistochemistry for PrPCWD, has been estimated at <1-15% in mule deer and <1% in elk. Modeled CWD epidemics failed to achieve a steady-state equilibrium in infected deer populations, suggesting that CWD may lead to local extinctions of infected deer populations if left unmanaged. 

https://www.legis.iowa.gov/DOCS/LSA/SC_MaterialsDist/2005/SDDFK024.PDF 


In most locations reporting CWD cases in free-ranging animals, the disease continues to emerge in wider geographic areas, and prevalence appears to be increasing in many disease-endemic areas. Areas of Wyoming now have an apparent CWD prevalence of near 50% in mule deer, and prevalence in areas of Colorado and Wisconsin is <15% in deer. However, prevalence in many areas remains between 0% and 5% according to reports and data obtained from state and provincial wildlife agencies. Prevalence in elk is lower than in deer but reaches 10% in parts of Wyoming. 

Long-term effects of CWD on cervid populations and ecosystems remain unclear as the disease continues to spread and prevalence increases. In captive herds, CWD might persist at high levels and lead to complete herd destruction in the absence of human culling. Epidemiologic modeling suggests the disease could have severe effects on free-ranging deer populations, depending on hunting policies and environmental persistence (8,9). CWD has been associated with large decreases in free-ranging mule deer populations in an area of high CWD prevalence (Boulder, Colorado, USA) (5). 

More than 1,060,000 free-ranging cervids have reportedly been tested for CWD (Figure 2, panel B) and &#8776;6,000 cases have been identified (Figure 2, panel C) according to data from state and provincial wildlife agencies. 

http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/18/3/11-0685_article.htm 


In addition to locations of known CWD-positive individuals, other spatial risk factors related to CWD exposure should be considered. For example, the risk of free-ranging animals being exposed to CWD is likely greater in areas where captive cervid facilities have or had CWD-positive animals. Current evidence indicates that CWD infection rates are much higher in captive facilities than in wild populations (Keane and others, 2008), and perhaps this is driven by environmental contamination (Miller and others, 2006). This higher rate of infection in captive animals can increase the risk of disease exposure to surrounding wild populations. Furthermore, movement of infectious animals, carcasses, or other materials across the landscape, naturally or with human assistance, likely increases the risk to uninfected populations. The frequent movement of farmed elk (Cervus elaphus) and deer between production facilities, the concentration of infected animals on some facilities, and the possibility of their escape into the wild increases the risk of spreading CWD to uninfected populations of free-ranging animals. Because the infectious prions may persist in the environment for long periods, the introduction of either captive or free-ranging uninfected animals into a contaminated environment could increase their risk of infection. For example, locations from which sheep have been removed may remain contaminated with scrapie agent for more than 15 years (Georgsson and others, 2006). In a similar manner, translocation of cervids from areas that have not been documented to be CWD-free could pose a risk of disease introduction. In this situation, the risk of introduction is likely related to the probability of infected animals being moved and their ability to spread CWD to other susceptible animals or into the environment. Thus, surveillance on and around cervid farms or free-ranging populations that have received animals from known CWD areas and bordering jurisdictions with CWD-positive animals can increase the likelihood of disease spread. Additional risk factors, such as the presence of scrapie in sheep populations that are sympatric with deer and elk (Greenlee and others, 2011), feeding of animal protein to cervids (Johnson, McKenzie, and others, 2011), baiting and feeding programs (Thompson and others, 2008), or other environmental factors also may be considered, although their roles in CWD epidemiology has not been clearly established. 

http://pubs.usgs.gov/of/2012/1036/pdf/ofr2012_1036.pdf 


please remember, captive cervids are now considered _livestock_ $$$ 


Final Rule: Traceability for Livestock Moved Interstate January 11, 2013 Summary of General Requirements by Species Effective Date: March 11, 2013 The Traceability for Livestock Moved Interstate rule establishes minimum national official identification and documentation requirements for the traceability of livestock moving interstate. The species covered in the rule include cattle and bison, sheep and goats, swine, horses and other equines, captive cervids (e.g., deer and elk), and poultry. The covered animals moved interstate, unless otherwise exempt, would have to be officially identified and accompanied by an interstate certificate of veterinary inspection (ICVI) or other movement document. The requirements do not apply to livestock moving: 

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/traceability/downloads/ADT_summary_species.pdf 



TSS


----------

